# Puppies @Keechak Aussies



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Well yesterday Lark went into season, Merry Christmas!

I submitted an appointment request with our vet to get their brucellosis testing done, and we will go from there.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

YAY AUSSIE PUPPIES. I cannot wait to see those little fluffbutts. They are going to be beautiful.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

YAY!!! more puppies!!!  and aussies, I LOVE aussies. I think maybe I'll have an aussie someday  they are amazing. my mom's fiance has one and even though he's a big energetic goofball, I love that dog https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201371431192970&l=c6a4f73838


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Yay!! Hopefully more puppies!!!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

omg yay! Hoping all goes well!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I am so stressed and excited at the same time, I have been planning this for years but it still feels so overwhelming!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Puppies! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

yay puppies! Mine will just be going off to their new homes when yours are arriving if all goes according to plan


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

They will be gorgeous


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

So looking forward to this! Good luck!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I am guilty of hoping there may be a red or two in the litter.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with wanting a red in your litter. I someday want a Red Merle with blue eyes. <3

Are either Hawk or Lark red factored that you know of?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't know Aussies, but just look at the photo of them side by side it looks like they're a good match. Is this your first litter? Do you know what colors you could end up with?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

animalcraker said:


> I don't know Aussies, but just look at the photo of them side by side it looks like they're a good match. Is this your first litter? Do you know what colors you could end up with?


I don't know what they carry but tricolor black (obviously lol) and tricolor blue merle appear to be very likely based on phenotype, probably potentially with masks. I'm assuming they carry red (chocolate/liver) as well since Keechak is hoping for one in which case red tricolor and red merle tricolor are also possible.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep Kayota has got it, right down to probable Emasking.

Both Lark and Hawk and for sure red factored.

*Here are Hawkeye's parents*

HOF Sire VCH WTCH CH Legends Boom Vang CD OFTDs RS-O JS-O GS-O OAC OJC NGC OA DNA-VP









HOF Dam WTCH Diamond Aire Solar Flare CD OFTDs RTDsc Can. HIs DNA-VP (1leg OFTDm)










*And here are Lark's parents*

VCh WTCh Int'l/ASCA Ch CarMel Knock'n Um Dead CGC RM CDX OFTDdsm RTDsc DNA-CP









Touchstone Desert Savoir-Faire (3 ASCA Majors)


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I like the merles  both of them but there's something about the red merles that I just adore


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Aussie fluffybutt puppies  I might die. I hope it all goes well!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Awesome! I'll take one.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

So excited for you! They are going to be gorgeous and awesome dogs!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> So excited for you! They are going to be gorgeous and awesome dogs!


I so hope so! Keep sending all the good vibes!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Yay! I can't wait for puppies  your dogs are gorgeous <3


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Sigh Lark why couldn't you have waited just a week and a half longer. It sure is hard to get an appointment in at the vets during the holidays closed almost all of last week, only taking appointments Tuesday, Wednesday, and Friday this week. I got in for brucellosis test tomorrow and Vet has to call me back about progesterone testing.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been excited for this since you first mentioned the plans, ages ago. YAYAYAY!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Boo another puppy isnt on the table for us for a LONG LONG time, everyone would kill me if I brought another one home LOL. Someone here needs to get one so we can watch them grow up, like with Xeph's puppies


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok SO Brucellosis test tomorrow at 2 and Progesterone test Friday at 8am. Depending on what that one says another will be done next Monday.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome! You know, looking at Hawkeye's sire i have to say i really love how random merle is... from most angles you can barely tell that Hawkeye is merle but on his sire it's plain as day


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Ahhhhhh if only I hadn't decided to go for a MAS!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I love Hawkeye's coat and his mane ... I hope Lincoln has that kind of coat when he grows up


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I love Hawkeye's coat and his mane ... I hope Lincoln has that kind of coat when he grows up


That coat is actually something I hope I get LESS of. It is inappropriate for a working dog to have such a long coat.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> That coat is actually something I hope I get LESS of. It is inappropriate for a working dog to have such a long coat.


His coat isnt against the standard, is it?


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Not technically right, just not ideal? I remember the thread a while back comparing variations in breeds/lines and European Aussies were SO SO fluffy it was almost...(ugly)* as they were so far from looking like they could do any work. Much fluffier than Keechak's dogs. 

*Obviously YMMV and I hesitate to use ugly as a way to describe someones dog. Aesthetically unappealing maybe?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> His coat isnt against the standard, is it?


I think she is breeding for working ability vs following the standard to a t


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Kayota said:


> I think she is breeding for working ability vs following the standard to a t


Ah, I see. I wasn't questioning her breeding practices, I am sorry if it sounded that way, Keechak. I was just curious about allowances regarding coat. Because some of the aussies I see in the show rung have as much coat as Hawkeye.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Kayota said:


> I think she is breeding for working ability vs following the standard to a t


I am trying to follow the standard to T but the standard can be interpreted differently by different people. 

The standard calls for a "moderate" length coat. That is the exact term used to describe the length. Moderate can be interpreted by anyone to be anything between being longer than a Labrador to being shorter than an Afghan hound.

Having actually worked my dogs on stock and in real working situations I have found that a coat about the length of Larks but with the Thickness of Hawk's is what I would like and that DOES fit the standard.

I have had Stock people tell me he has too much coat, and I have had conformation people envy me for his amount of coat, BOTH types of people were people who bred to the standard.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> I am trying to follow the standard to T but the standard can be interpreted differently by different people.
> 
> The standard calls for a "moderate" length coat. That is the exact term used to describe the length. Moderate can be interpreted by anyone to be anything between being longer than a Labrador to being shorter than an Afghan hound.
> 
> ...


Boy it's tough being a breeder! I think I will stuck to only breeding virtual dogs on Furry paws. Lol


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry if i offended you... i just meant that you weren't breeding for conformation so a coat like what you see in the ring may not be practcal.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I know it's not standard but I prefer the fluffy coats, though I can see while the dog is working that the fur would get matted and hard to keep clean. I will take any fluffy puppies, I would like an aussie someday


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Kayota said:


> Sorry if i offended you... i just meant that you weren't breeding for conformation so a coat like what you see in the ring may not be practcal.


Tho I do show my dogs in conformation as well. My ideal dog, among other things, is one that can get both it's show CH and it's performance WTCH. Pretty dogs that can work 

But ya when I do breed I will always breed with the standard as my guide.
And actually the first line in our breed standard states "The Australian Shepherd is a true working stockdog, and anything that detracts from his usefulness as such is undesirable." This is the standard by which show dogs are/should be judged.

And I do know breeder judges who would fault a dog for a profuse coat in the show ring, all breed judges not so much.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

kcomstoc said:


> I know it's not standard but I prefer the fluffy coats, though I can see while the dog is working that the fur would get matted and hard to keep clean. I will take any fluffy puppies, I would like an aussie someday


Hawkeye's coat is not too fluffy, he has correct texture and thickness, it's just the length is a bit ridiculous IMO. He father has what I would consider correct length.

Actually very few show bred dogs I know have as long of a coat as he does, so it is definitely not needed to win in the ring.
Here is a dog owned by a friend of mine who has correct length of coat who has been winning a lot in the show ring, Trump

And a lot of what you see in the show ring for fluffyness is grooming, I can make my dogs look twice as fluffy if I bath and dry them a certain way.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> I know it's not standard but I prefer the fluffy coats, though I can see while the dog is working that the fur would get matted and hard to keep clean. I will take any fluffy puppies, I would like an aussie someday


I know, me too 



Keechak said:


> Tho I do show my dogs in conformation as well. My ideal dog, among other things, is one that can get both it's show CH and it's performance WTCH. Pretty dogs that can work
> 
> But ya when I do breed I will always breed with the standard as my guide.
> And actually the first line in our breed standard states "The Australian Shepherd is a true working stockdog, and anything that detracts from his usefulness as such is undesirable." This is the standard by which show dogs are/should be judged.
> ...





Keechak said:


> Hawkeye's coat is not too fluffy, he has correct texture and thickness, it's just the length is a bit ridiculous IMO. He father has what I would consider correct length.
> 
> Actually very few show bred dogs I know have as long of a coat as he does, so it is definitely not needed to win in the ring.
> Here is a dog owned by a friend of mine who has correct length of coat who has been winning a lot in the show ring, Trump
> ...


I am also sorry, Keechak. I didnt want you to think I was insulting your breeding program, or anything. I am sorry if you interpreted it that way. I love your dogs and I know this will be a great litter, cant wait to see it and I would also like the address to the puppy cam, when the time comes


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

$10 says that litter will be kick ass! I really hope that it is a great first breeding, and that both Lark and Hawk balance each other out in the pups. Regardless, they're going to be drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I just can't wait to see these little pups! 

I love Hawkeye's fathers coat. Looks very thick but shorter. I get people harping on me about Jaspers coat all the time at herding dog trials. His fur is about 9" or more long all over (didn't stop him from getting his HX a while back!) . I am so happy for you about this pups! I know you have been waiting for this for a while!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Waiting to do this progesterone test is killing me! 

Tho Hawk has assured me she is not ready.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

To pass the time I just ordered an underpad for the whelping box.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> I just can't wait to see these little pups!
> 
> I love Hawkeye's fathers coat. Looks very thick but shorter. I get people harping on me about Jaspers coat all the time at herding dog trials. His fur is about 9" or more long all over (didn't stop him from getting his HX a while back!) . I am so happy for you about this pups! I know you have been waiting for this for a while!


People also tell me that about Lincoln already! and he hadnt even started getting his big boy coat in yet! They are like "he's too fluffy!!!" or "he will have too much coat etc ..." Whatever that means ... LOL.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ugh I hate waiting! still waiting on the brucellosis results and now I have to wait till tomorrow to get this morning's progesterone test! 
But I took a video I am uploading for you guys to see how things are here at Keechak Aussies on day 9 of her cycle. I am uploading it right now and I will post when it is done.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Ugh I hate waiting! still waiting on the brucellosis results and now I have to wait till tomorrow to get this morning's progesterone test!
> But I took a video I am uploading for you guys to see how things are here at Keechak Aussies on day 9 of her cycle. I am uploading it right now and I will post when it is done.


YAY!!! (rawr ... too short!)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ok here is how things are going here on day 9 of her heat cycle, just a lot of waiting around lol.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Hawkeye looks a little impatient LOL

Will you get the brucellosis test back in time?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

LOL I thought he seemed to be a little TOO laid back about the whole deal, I know males who would lose their **** over a female in heat. but he seems to be handling it like a true gentlemen!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Your intact male is going absolutely crazy! 

Poor Lark with her panties! Are you planning on keeping a puppy?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Your intact male is going absolutely crazy!
> 
> Poor Lark with her panties! Are you planning on keeping a puppy?


The way he is acting is a testament to his good temperament, says this casual observer, poor Lark, she looks very uncomfortable and moody, poor girl, I can relate LOL. At one point in the video she gave Hawkeye major stink eye that looks like she said "Dont even think about it, buddy!" LMBO


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Kayota said:


> Hawkeye looks a little impatient LOL
> 
> Will you get the brucellosis test back in time?


It was supposed to be back either today or tomorrow so it better be back tomorrow.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> LOL I thought he seemed to be a little TOO laid back about the whole deal, I know males who would lose their **** over a female in heat. but he seems to be handling it like a true gentlemen!


He looses his mind around day 11-12 I will take another video then to compare lol.


But this video just goes to show how some people can let their guard down around their intact male with their in heat female. 
I have often heard people say "well it's been pretty easy, our male doesn't have any interest and it's been over a week already" and then ovulation time comes and they have stopped being vigilant because "he hasn't been interested in over a week"


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Your intact male is going absolutely crazy!
> 
> Poor Lark with her panties! Are you planning on keeping a puppy?


That is the plan! The breeder I got Lark and Hawk from is also looking to get one, of course a lot depends on the quality of the puppies.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Hooray! I'm sure they will be great quality puppies.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't imagine how happy you are that the time has come for puppies!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> He looses his mind around day 11-12 I will take another video then to compare lol.
> 
> 
> But this video just goes to show how some people can let their guard down around their intact male with their in heat female.
> I have often heard people say "well it's been pretty easy, our male doesn't have any interest and it's been over a week already" and then ovulation time comes and they have stopped being vigilant because "he hasn't been interested in over a week"


See? thats why I am not a breeder LOL.

I do have a related question ... its likely I will be leaving Lincoln intact (unless he gives me a real viable reason to neuter him) is there any kind of behavioral proofing I can do that will make it so he doesnt lose his mind around intact females (I know most people dont take their in heat female out into public, but sometimes people cant tell or dont notice ... or dont care LOL) ... even ones not in heat (because we all know they can tell the difference).


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> See? thats why I am not a breeder LOL.
> 
> I do have a related question ... its likely I will be leaving Lincoln intact (unless he gives me a real viable reason to neuter him) is there any kind of behavioral proofing I can do that will make it so he doesnt lose his mind around intact females (I know most people dont take their in heat female out into public, but sometimes people cant tell or dont notice ... or dont care LOL) ... even ones not in heat (because we all know they can tell the difference).


In my (limited) experience, no. But not all males will react the same and some will be calmer than others, and you can train them to respond to your commands. I mean Hawkeye will heel in an obedience ring with a bitch in standing heat right outside but he still shows a heightened level of excitement.

In short they can be trained to behave and follow commands, but not trained to a level where they show no interest at all, unless they are already prone to not caring.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Got results!

Both are free of brucellosis and Lark's progesterone from yesterday was 2.9 ng/ml. 
They ovulate when progesterone reaches 5 ng/ml and the eggs mature and are able to to be fertilized 48 hours later.

We will probably try for a breeding on Monday after she comes home from the vet for her second progesterone test.

As for Hawk, he has suddenly decided to start flirting. She is not quite as excited lol.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

AWES  that's so adorable  and congrats on the good test results, can't wait to see little puppies running around


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Omg the whining... poor Hawkeye


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OK so to include you guys in the fun I am asking to see if anyone wants to help with a list of possible registered names with this litter. 
The litter theme will be "birds" It doesn't have to be super literal but related to birds and birdy things is a must, I am also a lover of pop culture references. 
These will be names that puppy buyers can choose from if they can't come up with one of their own that I approve of.

The name I plan to use for my keeper is 
"Keechak's Millennium Falcon"

Other names

Keechak's Eagle Eye
Keechak's Mockingjay
Keechak's Phoenix Rising


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Lady Bird
Black Swan
Robin Hood
Eagle Has Landed
Sea Hawk
Thunderbird
Skylark
Snowbird


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Screamin' Eagle


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

How exciting! I'm looking forward to following your Aussie puppy thread, Keechak.

Bird theme... Lark's mask reminds me of the mask on a Peregrine falcon so in that Peregrine light, I toss out:

Keechak's Peregrine Talon (or Falcon)
Keechak's Maltese Falcon

Love your sharp looking crew and can't wait to see some beautiful pups!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Gally said:


> Lady Bird
> Black Swan
> Robin Hood
> Eagle Has Landed
> ...


I LOVE this list


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> OK so to include you guys in the fun I am asking to see if anyone wants to help with a list of possible registered names with this litter.
> The litter theme will be "birds" It doesn't have to be super literal but related to birds and birdy things is a must, I am also a lover of pop culture references.
> These will be names that puppy buyers can choose from if they can't come up with one of their own that I approve of.
> 
> ...


I for one love "Millenium Falcon" But I am a total star wars nut so ... LOL.

I will also add my list, forgive me if some of them have already been thought of ... or if they are stupid ... LOL.

Keechak's Maltese Falcon
Keechak's Golden Eagle
Keechak's Flyin' High Again (you know like the Ozzy Ozborne song LOL)
Keechak's Eagle Eye

Thats all I have for now, like I said sorry if they are bad LOL.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

When I saw this, the very first name that came to mind was "Keechak's Blackbird" (From the Beatles, of course!)


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Everytime I see new posts in this thread I get excited LOL


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

subbing for future posts!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Got back from second progesterone test about an hour ago so results of those will be back tomorrow.

Tried for a breeding today but no luck, Hawkeye was more than ready and Lark would stand and flag when he was checking her out but the second he tried to mount she sat down. After about 4 times of this I called it, we will try again later today.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Got back from second progesterone test about an hour ago so results of those will be back tomorrow.
> 
> Tried for a breeding today but no luck, Hawkeye was more than ready and Lark would stand and flag when he was checking her out but the second he tried to mount she sat down. After about 4 times of this I called it, we will try again later today.


Forgive me if this is a stupid question ... but why not just hold her so he can mount?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Forgive me if this is a stupid question ... but why not just hold her so he can mount?


I don't like to push things too early, today is just the first day for breeding. For now I just want to see how they both act naturally about it, if the same situation happens tomorrow I will try to help out.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> I don't like to push things too early, today is just the first day for breeding. For now I just want to see how they both act naturally about it, if the same situation happens tomorrow I will try to help out.


Has Lark been bred before? I am not trying to be rude, I promise, I am sorry if my questions are rude or prying. I am just eager to learn.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Has Lark been bred before? I am not trying to be rude, I promise, I am sorry if my questions are rude or prying. I am just eager to learn.


No, this is all very new to her. It's also the reason I don't really want to an AI, It's good to get a natural breeding on a maiden bitch.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> No, this is all very new to her. It's also the reason I don't really want to an AI, It's good to get a natural breeding on a maiden bitch.


Oh, I see. Good luck!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Well at the advice of one of my mentors, I didn't give it a good enough shot. So I took them out again, and success! We had a 20 minute tie!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

congrats


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

YAY! Congrats! I hope that it was successful! I'm sure you will be trying again though.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Yay!! I hope it was successful!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

If she takes her due date should be about March 8th


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Did she seem worried by the whole thing?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome, i hope that it takes


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I honestly would love one of your puppies one day, anyone that gets one is very lucky. Do your dogs have naturally bobbed tails? or did they get their tails docked?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

YAY a tie! !! Sending major puppy vibes your way!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

SDRRanger said:


> Did she seem worried by the whole thing?


She thought he was insane, and I don't blame her, he is acting quite insane.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

kcomstoc said:


> I honestly would love one of your puppies one day, anyone that gets one is very lucky. Do your dogs have naturally bobbed tails? or did they get their tails docked?


All of them are docked but Hawkeye also has a natural bob (just wasn't short enough for the breed standard) And since it's a dominant gene there is a 50% chance of natural bobs in the litter.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Yayyyy! Congratulations, sending fertility vibes your way.

I really think think this breeding will produce some awesome puppies, especially Behaviorally-wise. It's so tempting to get a Aussie from you, especially since your fairly close to me. I definitely don't need a dog right, and it's just so unrealistic because of circumstances. 

But, I'm surely still obsessing over this litter, because of so many reasons. If only!

Since I'm really bad with genetics-What colors are expect to be produced in this litter? 



> Both are free of brucellosis and Lark's progesterone from yesterday was 2.9 ng/ml.


Awesome!

(And, how did I just see this now?)


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Hoping it takes! Are you going to breed them again?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Yayyyy! Congratulations, sending fertility vibes your way.
> 
> I really think think this breeding will produce some awesome puppies, especially Behaviorally-wise. It's so tempting to get a Aussie from you, especially since your fairly close to me. I definitely don't need a dog right, and it's just so unrealistic because of circumstances.
> 
> ...


Black or red tricolor, blue or red merle tricolor and any with a potential :for masking over the tan on the face.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Kayota said:


> Black or red tricolor, blue or red merle tricolor and any with a potential :for masking over the tan on the face.


Thanks Kayota! I appreciate it!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The statistical breakdown of the chance of getting certain colors 

37.5% chance of Black Tris
37.5% chance of Blue Merles (with copper and white)
12.5% chance of Red Tris
12.5% chance of Red Merles (with copper and white)

Over all a 50% chance of any of those to have an e-mask and 50% chance of bobbed tail on any as well.


Lark's progesterone results from yesterday were 15ng/ml so that means she ovulated on Saturday which made monday the perfect day to have a breeding, luckily they made it a good one.
We just tried for another breeding but Hawk is having trouble aiming today and wore himself out trying so before he collapsed from exhaustion I shoved him in a kennel and we'll try again once he recovers.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Thanks Kayota! I appreciate it!


Kayota is a dog Genes Zen Master, she wins the crap out our of Gene Genie on FP LOL.

@ Keechak They ... get tired from breeding? I did not know that! Geeze I sound really stupid dont I LOL.

Also what would you do with a dog (female or male) that matures over or under the standard? can you breed an over dog to a small bitch? Can you show an over dog?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Kayota is a dog Genes Zen Master, she wins the crap out our of Gene Genie on FP LOL.
> 
> @ Keechak They ... get tired from breeding? I did not know that! Geeze I sound really stupid dont I LOL.
> 
> Also what would you do with a dog (female or male) that matures over or under the standard? can you breed an over dog to a small bitch? Can you show an over dog?



lol oh yep! It take a lot of energy to do all that thrusting and if you can't hit the mark and get it in after trying over 5 times I'm sure it drains the energy.
Reminds me of the pill commercials that say "Ask your doctor if your heart is healthy enough for sex" 

In Australian Shepherds we have no height faults so yes you can for sure show and breed a dog that is over or under the preferred range. Lark's mother has three major wins in the show ring and she is 1 inch under the preferred range, I'm sure there are other examples of show winners who are bigger or smaller than normal but I can't think of any ATM.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> lol oh yep! It take a lot of energy to do all that thrusting and if you can't hit the mark and get it in after trying over 5 times I'm sure it drains the energy.
> Reminds me of the pill commercials that say "Ask your doctor if your heart is healthy enough for sex"
> 
> In Australian Shepherds we have no height faults so yes you can for sure show and breed a dog that is over or under the preferred range. Lark's mother has three major wins in the show ring and she is 1 inch under the preferred range, I'm sure there are other examples of show winners who are bigger or smaller than normal but I can't think of any ATM.


Lark looks a lot like Lincoln's mother, conformation wise. Only Lincoln's mother was 15 inches LOL. His dad is about 16 1/2 ... I am praying he doesnt go over. at 16 weeks he is a little over 14 inches and 14 lbs even, but he is a stout little guy, too with lots of bone.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Love the awkward breeding insight! Poor Hawk!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Keechak said:


> We just tried for another breeding but Hawk is having trouble aiming today and wore himself out trying so before he collapsed from exhaustion I shoved him in a kennel and we'll try again once he recovers.


Men *rolls eyes*


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I took this photo with my phone while I was out with them. It is PG rated but I will let viewers decide to view if they want. Lark kept trying to show Hawk what his job was after each time he missed this is what she would do.
Silly girl showing the boys how it's done!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> Men *rolls eyes*


LOL This made me laugh xD

It doesnt matter what their species is ... they is always a certain number of constants among the male gender.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

And as a note her pre-breeding weight was 38 pounds. If the breeding took it will be interesting to see how much she gains.

(as an aside, I really have to update my signature, she is 3 not 2! lol)


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Is Hawkeye a ... uh ... "Virgin" too? LOL sorry, I didnt know how else to word that, I wasnt sure if "maiden" would be appropriate to use in reference to a male dog.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Is Hawkeye a ... uh ... "Virgin" too? LOL sorry, I didnt know how else to word that, I wasnt sure if "maiden" would be appropriate to use in reference to a male dog.


We just usually refer to it as an "inexperienced stud dog" or "1st time stud" but yes. Well, he was until Monday.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I'm so happy for you! And really excited to follow along. How old is Hawk?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

BubbaMoose said:


> I'm so happy for you! And really excited to follow along. How old is Hawk?


Hawk is 6, turning 7 in May.

Aside from all the other reasons I am using him as a stud dog one of the things is I like a stud dog who is older, that provides a good long history of health quality.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

When will you find out if she is in whelp? I cant wait for the news!!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> When will you find out if she is in whelp? I cant wait for the news!!!!


An Ultrasound will be done about 25 days after breeding.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> An Ultrasound will be done about 25 days after breeding.


if she is, when is the projected due date?


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Keechak said:


> If she takes her due date should be about March 8th


For OwnedbyACDs.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> And as a note her pre-breeding weight was 38 pounds. If the breeding took it will be interesting to see how much she gains.
> 
> (as an aside, I really have to update my signature, she is 3 not 2! lol)


thats why I use pita pata siggys, they count for me LOL


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> thats why I use pita pata siggys, they count for me LOL


lol well there I just updated mine.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> lol well there I just updated mine.


Pretty!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

We had another tie today but this late in the game I doubt there is anything left to fertilize that hasn't already been fertilized but a little extra can't hurt.

Pregnant or not I'm not going to wait till the ultrasound to start making the pig rails for the whelping box. After all I will need them anyway since by the chance if she doesn't take this heat we would try again next heat.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ahhhh I'm so excited for you! Those are going to be outstanding puppies!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey can anyone get a log-in prompt at this link? I'm doing early testing on the whelping box cam.
cv5676.myfoscam.org


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I got a prompt.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Effisia said:


> I got a prompt.


yay! That is great! *If people want the log-in info for the whelping box cam they can PM me*. 
Currently You wont see much but I am working on the pig rails so you may see me stopping in and measuring stuff once in a while lol.

Made that bigger so people don't miss it lol.

Edit to add:

When things are in color the lights are on, when things are in black and white it is in night vision mode and it is dark in the room.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Hey can anyone get a log-in prompt at this link? I'm doing early testing on the whelping box cam.
> cv5676.myfoscam.org


Yes, I can see it. I am running chrome.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Lark was annoyed when I interrupted this belly rubbing session for a photo op.









But she quickly got over it


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

so cute! cant wait for puppies! waiting to find out is going to seem like it takes forever!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

For those who have not yet looked at the Whelping box cam here is a screenshot I just took from it showing the creation of the pig rails is coming along but only about half done. Eventually those 8 little t-parts you see sitting along the inside of the bar will be between the bar and the wall holding the bar up. I am sawing the PVC by hand so it is taking a while.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> For those who have not yet looked at the Whelping box cam here is a screenshot I just took from it showing the creation of the pig rails is coming along but only about half done. Eventually those 8 little t-parts you see sitting along the inside of the bar will be between the bar and the wall holding the bar up. I am sawing the PVC by hand so it is taking a while.


awesome! It's going to be a great little nest for those babies


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

2 Weeks along? Dunno, what do you think? 

First here is a photo of her from a few months before the breeding 
(kinda scraggly looking in this photo because she had just blown her coat)









Now here is today










And for good measure here is a photos of the hopeful sire from today.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Pretty! !! I hope that someone here or on one of the forums gets one of the puppies so we can all watch him or her grow


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

She does look a tad bigger!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Kayota said:


> She does look a tad bigger!


Just a week and a half till the ultrasound!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't wanna say Lark is bigger because if she's not preggers then I would just be calling your dog fat!  Can't wait for that ultrasound! If Wisconsin wasn't so far away I'd sure be tempted.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe it's just because of the fur blowing but she does look a little bigger  hopefully because of puppies


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Can't really tell myself if she's bigger but MAN are your dogs gorgeous!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Just a week and a half till the ultrasound!


Oh ... the wait ... it HURTS!!!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

If she is pregnant she will be at week 3 today, ultrasound in 5 days so I will put these three photos together to see if we can tell anything before we know for sure.

Before








Week two








Week three









If she is having any I don't think it will be very many.

Looking back at Xeph's puppy thread I guess her girl didn't show much at this stage either and she had 9! So who knows.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Bear's (jack russell terrier) was a litter of 8 (which is a lot for a small dog!!!) and she didnt start getting really huge til late, either and she didnt show any in those early days either.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ultrasound is tomorrow!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Ultrasound is tomorrow!


I know!!! what time? Be sure to let is all know how it went!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I know!!! what time? Be sure to let is all know how it went!!!


11:00am Central time

You know before she was bred I could fit both hands around her waist with my finger tips easily touching, now I can't. She has definitely gotten bigger! I just hope it's puppies and not food XD


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Keechak said:


> 11:00am Central time
> 
> You know before she was bred I could fit both hands around her waist with my finger tips easily touching, now I can't. She has definitely gotten bigger! I just hope it's puppies and not food XD


*SQUEEEEEEEE* I'm hoping it's puppies too


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

My fingers are crossed for real babies, not food babies!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Came hoping for an update MAJOR PUPPY VIBES GOING OUT!!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

We have jelly beans!! Vet that did the ultrasound estimates we have 5! First two images are unmarked and then I circled the jelly beans in the other two.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

OMG YAY!!! Vibes that she KEEPS those jelly beans!!!!!  

Will you be keeping a puppy from the litter?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Puppies!! Lol!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, awesome! Five is a good number.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> OMG YAY!!! Vibes that she KEEPS those jelly beans!!!!!
> 
> Will you be keeping a puppy from the litter?


My plan has always been to keep one, I hope she makes one just for me!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Dang Erin, I can't stand the suspense. When are the jellybeans coming into the world? Are the other 4 spoken for?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Inga said:


> Dang Erin, I can't stand the suspense. When are the jellybeans coming into the world? Are the other 4 spoken for?


She is due March 8th. I am looking for at least one more home. I am taking one, my mentor is taking one and then I have an active pet home that is approved and a performance home that is approved. I have several more approved homes but the timing of this breeding probably just wont work for them so I am open for a couple more people on the list.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> She is due March 8th. I am looking for at least one more home. I am taking one, my mentor is taking one and then I have an active pet home that is approved and a performance home that is approved. I have several more approved homes but the timing of this breeding probably just wont work for them so I am open for a couple more people on the list.


Stop it. You are supposed to say that all are spoken for, to quell my desire to say "send me one" when I am already at my dog limit here LOL LOL.

I do hope someone on here gets one of the puppies so we can watch it grow up (*cough*laurelin*cough*)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> She is due March 8th. I am looking for at least one more home. I am taking one, my mentor is taking one and then I have an active pet home that is approved and a performance home that is approved. I have several more approved homes but the timing of this breeding probably just wont work for them so I am open for a couple more people on the list.



I will let my sister know. She is tossing around the idea of another dog. Her dog "Fuzz" is an Aussie mix. I would love to see her get another Aussie and know both Lark and Hawkeye have great temperaments. Active pet home is what this pup would have if she did decide to go for it.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

SO much congrats!!! <333

You aiming to keep a male or female?


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Fantastic!  Congratulations!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> SO much congrats!!! <333
> 
> You aiming to keep a male or female?


I wish to keep a male.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

YAY!!!! I want one (I ran the idea through josh....he was not receptive ) but I have a few months to wear him down >.>


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

good news Grow jelly beans grow.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I still have a puppy. I cannot succumb to puppy fever. But your dogs are just so gorgeous.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

So exciting!!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Woohoo! Congrats! That is so exciting


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I missed this post! Love your dogs, if this was about two years from now I'd be wanting to take one home. Need to wait until Roo is older though right now so I can focus on his training. One Aussie pup is more than enough! Excited to follow this!


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Jelly beans - Sweet! Congratulations!
Looking forward to updates on Lark and her growing jelly bean belly -Best wishes for a healthy, happy time of it!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Four weeks pregnant! That means almost halfway till little ones arrive!

Obligatory stacked shot (and no your right she still doesn't look pregnant yet)










Just having some more shots I took while out in the new snow.
Kechara says "my feet are cold!" she got over it once we started playing ball!









I'll find you ball!









Face full of snow









Hawk is going to teach his spawn the ways of the snow shepherd.









ball time



























A pregnant derp looks just like a normal derp only there are mutiple derps within.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

And I would like to add if anyone sees anything interesting on the whelping box cam they can feel free to post screen shots from it to this thread.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am so excited. These are going to be such cute puppies.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

So tempting but I need to wait for hank to be further along with training before I add on! I cannot wait to see them grow up though! Between this litter and Watson litter I am just so excited for puppies coming up soon!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ugh you are making me so impatient for my puppy!! The breeder I ended up going with is also expecting her first dogs litter around the 19th of March and the 2nd litter should be born around the 26th. We have to share pictures! I'm visiting my breeder on Valentines day with my boyfriend (best valentines day ever in my opinion lol)

@Keechak - Thank you SO MUCH for ALL of your advice! The breeder I ended up with went to the same University as one of my mothers friends' daughters, and from what we've heard from her, I've done a pretty good job at picking my first breeder, and it's with YOUR help I was able to!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Ugh you are making me so impatient for my puppy!! The breeder I ended up going with is also expecting her first dogs litter around the 19th of March and the 2nd litter should be born around the 26th. We have to share pictures! I'm visiting my breeder on Valentines day with my boyfriend (best valentines day ever in my opinion lol)
> 
> @Keechak - Thank you SO MUCH for ALL of your advice! The breeder I ended up with went to the same University as one of my mothers friends' daughters, and from what we've heard from her, I've done a pretty good job at picking my first breeder, and it's with YOUR help I was able to!


You know the price for all that great advice is lots of gradious, cute puppy pics


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> You know the price for all that great advice is lots of gradious, cute puppy pics


I am definitely OKAY with this


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Scrapping the pig rails I was making and going with something a little different but still PVC.



missc89 said:


> Ugh you are making me so impatient for my puppy!! The breeder I ended up going with is also expecting her first dogs litter around the 19th of March and the 2nd litter should be born around the 26th. We have to share pictures! I'm visiting my breeder on Valentines day with my boyfriend (best valentines day ever in my opinion lol)
> 
> @Keechak - Thank you SO MUCH for ALL of your advice! The breeder I ended up with went to the same University as one of my mothers friends' daughters, and from what we've heard from her, I've done a pretty good job at picking my first breeder, and it's with YOUR help I was able to!


glad I was able to help!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Starting to notice some nipple maturing now, belly is just a tad bit distended but mostly she is wider. Her waist she used to have when viewed from above is gone but she doesn't have much downward growth yet.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

YAY, puppies! Wish I could fast forward time nine weeks LOL


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

5 Weeks along now!









And a video


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Love that video  so now I'm convinced I need a german shepherd from Xeph and an aussie from you >.> I don't think I have enough room for all these dogs I want to get lol


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh Lark is just so cute. She reminds me of my Kairi, only able to be off leash!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

And she does actually have a bit of a belly you can see it in this pic, she was lazing on her double memory foam beds yesterday getting a belly rub.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

kcomstoc said:


> Love that video  so now I'm convinced I need a german shepherd from Xeph and an aussie from you >.> I don't think I have enough room for all these dogs I want to get lol


Tell me about it!! I'm planning on living on acreage so that I don't have to limit the amount of animals I'm allowed to have heheheh.. :redface:

I'm not a fan of black tri's (totally obsessed with the colour red, it is my favourite colour in the entire world) but Lark is absolutely gorgeous! And so adorable! Watching her interact with @Keechak definitely solidified the Aussie as the right choice in my mind (good thing too - I already put a deposit down for an Aussie pup!)


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Ohhhhh I want an Aussie so much and this thread isn't helping!  Not in the cards for a while, though. Someday!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Got the pig rails done! there is so much PVC dust and shavings in the garage I have a lot to clean up tomorrow!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Keechak said:


> Got the pig rails done! there is so much PVC dust and shavings in the garage I have a lot to clean up tomorrow!


Can you explain the set up of these to me? What are the rails around the side for? I always see them in whelping boxes.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The rails are set at a specific height depending on the size of the bitch. So that when she lays down or rolls over she lays against the bar and any pups behind her can't get squished against the wall, instead they would be safe under the bar and can wiggle their way out. To put it simply it's to protect the puppies from getting squished, which is one of the leading causes of death to puppies in boxes without pig rails.

Also things you can't see, I have a waterproof shack mat (this one)on the floor to protect the carpet in the room.

I then have a waterproof Ezwhelp pad (here) on top of that which is the floor of the box, I have three ezwhelp pads so I can easily always have one clean to switch out. The wooden box is actually only four walls, it has an open bottom. the walls of the box are 19 inches tall.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Hm, I wonder how big the Jelly Beans are now?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Inga said:


> Hm, I wonder how big the Jelly Beans are now?


Maybe almost golfballs now?

I took some photos of the box from the front with my camera just now to give a better view.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Beautiful set up!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I figured that's what it was for. Thank's for explaining. 

Lark is just... gorgeous beyond words. I love her slight frame. She looks delicate but also powerful.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh man that set up is top notch! You're like the queen of dogs to me right now, and I really hope I can be as good of a mommy to my fur babies as you are to yours.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Testing out the heat lamp for the first time, this may be tweaked a bit. But Lark was enjoying it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Maybe almost golfballs now?
> 
> I took some photos of the box from the front with my camera just now to give a better view.


 Erin this is awesome. Talk about being born into a cushy beginning. I hope they all find great homes and people share photos as they grow up. Part of me wants one myself and the other part says "you are getting a puppy and one is enough" I know they are going to be really cute though.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Inga said:


> Erin this is awesome. Talk about being born into a cushy beginning. I hope they all find great homes and people share photos as they grow up. Part of me wants one myself and the other part says "you are getting a puppy and one is enough" I know they are going to be really cute though.


I know I am at my DOG LIMIT! But the other half of me says "But ... Lark/Hawkeye puppies!!!"


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Obligatory 6 weeks pregnant photo. 









It was freezing out so we didn't take much timing getting that great of a shot. I wish the photo would show the big amount of growth I can see in real life.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Been shopping! Got some Calsorb, Tums, a digital Thermometer, a digital kitchen scale that weighs up to 11 pounds, some hand towels, some Nutri-cal, a hemostat, KY jelly, and a bulb syringe this week.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm definitely sitting on the edge of my seat waiting for these pups to be born!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> I'm definitely sitting on the edge of my seat waiting for these pups to be born!


Same here! three more weeks cannot go by fast enough!!! And now that I am here on wifi (unlimited data) I can watch the whelping box camera!! without fear of eating up my data!!!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Wonderful setup! I cannot wait for these puppies! <3 <3


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm soo excited to see these puppies!
The set-up is lovely


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hope you have TONS of crappy towels on hand, too!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Hope you have TONS of crappy towels on hand, too!


Well I'm hoping Lark doesn't try and outdue Wesson in quantity of pups! but I have ten hand towels and 5 larger towels currently handy as well and endless amounts of paper toweling, and shop toweling. I hope it will be enough!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I forgot to compliment your setup! It IS beautiful!

Also, I went through about one towel per pup, depending...sometimes I could use one towel for two puppies. There is so much fluid (more than you would think). I will also admit that I have a hard time with the sticky texture on my hands, so I went through a good many(washed as she whelped).

I hit up the dollar store for some cheap ugly towels (bright freaking pink) to use for my whelping endeavor lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Xeph said:


> I forgot to compliment your setup! It IS beautiful!
> 
> Also, I went through about one towel per pup, depending...sometimes I could use one towel for two puppies. There is so much fluid (more than you would think). I will also admit that I have a hard time with the sticky texture on my hands, so I went through a good many(washed as she whelped).
> 
> I hit up the dollar store for some cheap ugly towels (bright freaking pink) to use for my whelping endeavor lol


what is wrong with pink? LOL thats my favorite color. But I second the dollar store towels ... I have tons of those for uses as soggy doggy feet wiping towels, and dish drying towels.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> what is wrong with pink? LOL thats my favorite color. But I second the dollar store towels ... I have tons of those for uses as soggy doggy feet wiping towels, and dish drying towels.


Maybe pink doesn't show the fluid as much?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I just dislike pink. My favorite color is purple, so even if I had bought cheap purple dollar store towels, I couldn't bring myself to use NEW purple towels!

That said, hot pink really does hide all the yuck lol


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Dang I purchased pure white hand towels, Now I'm wishing I had got the black ones so I didn't have to see the green puke colored placenta goo smeared all over it.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

She is taking it easy. 









She's looking at me like that because I was holding a treat and she was like "you going to give me that treat? Belly spawn demand treats!"


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

If she were human, she'd be one of those people that you see from behind that looks completely normal and then when they turn around you're all "HOLY JEEZ THAT PERSONS PREGNANT!"

I wish I knew you were going to breed I probably would've begged you for a puppy, but you must have such a long waiting list!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

That whelping box is amazing. 

You can definitely tell she's pregnant in that last picture.

Got my fingers crossed for everything going well on whelping day!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Xeph said:


> I just dislike pink. My favorite color is purple, so even if I had bought cheap purple dollar store towels, I couldn't bring myself to use NEW purple towels!
> 
> That said, hot pink really does hide all the yuck lol


sure and it hides the stains when they are cleaned LOL


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I felt puppies move!!

Will be taking her 7 week photo later today, only a week and a half till her due date!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Will you do an x ray for a possible count before she whelps?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Will you do an x ray for a possible count before she whelps?


Yep scheduled for March 3rd! So excited to see it! I also put in for my time off of work today, I was so happy they didn't ask me why I needed a week off "my dog is giving birth" would have gotten a weird look.

Here is her 7th week photo! For the first time starting to get some nipplage sneaking into photos if you have a good eye. Her rear most gland are getting especially poofy now.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh man ... two weeks cant come soon enough! cant wait to see pics of these babies!!! 

What if anything have you started doing differently as far as feeding and all that?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Keechak said:


> Yep scheduled for March 3rd! So excited to see it! I also put in for my time off of work today, I was so happy they didn't ask me why I needed a week off "my dog is giving birth" would have gotten a weird look.


I take "pup"-ternity leave!!! w/ each litter, I was asked what dates I needed off....they just expected it 

Looking GOOD!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Oh man ... two weeks cant come soon enough! cant wait to see pics of these babies!!!
> 
> What if anything have you started doing differently as far as feeding and all that?


She is currently eating about 75% more than what she used to. She has been kept on an "All Life Stages" food that she has always eaten Native Performance Level 3. In the early stages of pregnancy I gave her raw and kibble but after I ran out of raw around week 4 I kept her only on kibble so as not to cause any imbalance in calcium or phosphorus ratios.

And I can report that we have milk!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Eeeeek this is so exciting!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

YAY!!!! (too short!)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> She is currently eating about 75% more than what she used to. She has been kept on an "All Life Stages" food that she has always eaten Native Performance Level 3. In the early stages of pregnancy I gave her raw and kibble but after I ran out of raw around week 4 I kept her only on kibble so as not to cause any imbalance in calcium or phosphorus ratios.
> 
> And I can report that we have milk!


You must be just chewing your nails with excitement by this point. I can't wait and they are not even my puppies.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Inga said:


> You must be just chewing your nails with excitement by this point. I can't wait and they are not even my puppies.


Same here! I have actually put the est due date on my calender LOL, I know I am a dork.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Same here! I have actually put the est due date on my calender LOL, I know I am a dork.


You are also welcome and encouraged to take screenshots from the whelping box camera and share them with the thread I will probably be too busy to get online and do so my self. She probably will start going into labor anywhere from March 6th to March 8th.

Heck even right now if you see her sleeping in the box feel free to share a screen shot, And I don't mind if I am in the shot; I'm not internet shy, so long as I'm not picking my nose or something LOL!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Does she sleep in there? Also whose crate is that next to the box?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Does she sleep in there? Also whose crate is that next to the box?


She sleeps in there when I sleep in there usually, she likes to be where her people are. That is her crate just outside of the box, I kept it there because she used to love to sleep in it and I wanted to incorporate that homey feel to the set up for her.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

It's getting so close! You must be getting very excited.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> It's getting so close! You must be getting very excited.


Definitely, It will be fun to see what color and gender comes out with each pup. Also stressful tho, keeping all my fingers crossed for an easy delivery! Lark's mother surprise free whelped Lark's litter(showed no signs of being in labor 2 days earlier than expected and then poof puppies were there in the morning), and was a perfect mother from the start so hopefully Lark will be too.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Could you repost the url for the whelping box?


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

So exciting! Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Rowdy said:


> Could you repost the url for the whelping box?


The address for the cam is 
http://cv5676.myfoscam.org

People can just PM me for the log in info


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

this is so exciting!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

You guys only 7 days until the HawkXLark hatchlings arrive! The nest is all prepared for them.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

YAY!!! (too short)


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

the pig rails look good...can't wait to hear about the labour  Good luck!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

SDRRanger said:


> the pig rails look good...can't wait to hear about the labour  Good luck!


Hopefully some members here will post pictures to this thread as it happens And i will appoint one or two people as people I can text message with gender and color info so they can keep the thread updated in real time.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Hopefully some members here will post pictures to this thread as it happens And i will appoint one or two people as people I can text message with gender and color info so they can keep the thread updated in real time.


Cant wait! and the whelping box looks really good, BTW 

Will you be keeping a puppy from this litter?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Cant wait! and the whelping box looks really good, BTW
> 
> Will you be keeping a puppy from this litter?


She said she wants to keep a Male, yes.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Hopefully some members here will post pictures to this thread as it happens And i will appoint one or two people as people I can text message with gender and color info so they can keep the thread updated in real time.


We should set up a photo shoot with the puppies. How fun would that be?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Inga said:


> We should set up a photo shoot with the puppies. How fun would that be?


I actually really want to do that.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Really, really excited to see puppies! I don't go on DF nearly as much as I used to... but I check FB religiously, so...


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't wait! Lark is so gorgeous!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> I actually really want to do that.



Call me when you are ready, we will set something up.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

She should go into labor a few days early so they will be born on my birthday


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

So exciting! I'm going to be stalking this thread like crazy.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Big momma is soaking up the love.




















Ready to pop


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think the puppies are pushing up against her tummy in that last shot.... tic toc, less then a week to wait.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Can you see the aliens moving around in her?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ahhhh this is so exciting!! Only one of my breeders dogs took so I may have to wait until her next breeding to be able to get a dog so I'm just going to be checking your thread daily and sitting on the edge of my seat while watching the webcam!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The X-rays are in! I know what the vet and I see, what do you see!?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I see about 6-8  awes I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

I think I see 6?


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I see 6 but I'm always really bad at counting puppies. With Annabel's litter I saw about 4 and there were nearly twice that!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I think i see six


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Well the Vet count is 5, which is also what was seen on the ultrasound, but a sixth could be hiding!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

I think you're right, I saw some ribs and thought it was an extra spine. 5 clear skulls though!

I'm sure you're so excited!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I see 5 or 6 pups! This is so exciting!! Less than a week to go for Lark puppies!!!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Guess who's sleeping in their whelping box?  she looks comfortable


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cute skeletor puppies! I'm guessing 6 or 7


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I too saw 5 skulls but...seemed like 6 spines and one was sort of double looking so....wouldn't 7 be nice? Smaller pups that way too for a first time bitch, might not be such a bad thing.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

She also has gained 8.25 pounds since she was bred. I started taking her temperature yesterday and so far she is staying around 100 as expected.


----------



## bunsoir (Dec 7, 2014)

so today is the big day!! I'm so excited for you, how is she doing so far?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

bunsoir said:


> so today is the big day!! I'm so excited for you, how is she doing so far?


The big day comes at the end of this week, her temps are staying above 100 for now and she has to drop to 98 before she goes into labor.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I see 5 definite skulls, and I think that 6th spine I saw on the FB page might have actually just been the result of top puppy moving when the photo was taken? they seem to cut off and then continue sort of... There could still be 6 though!  

I'll be watching for puppies! Make sure you tell us on FB too if you notice labor happening, because I haven't been on the comp much lately


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Darn! I just print screened her cuteness too! LOL. She's so sweet.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

BostonBullMama said:


> Darn! I just print screened her cuteness too! LOL. She's so sweet.


Haha sorry! Didn't mean to steal your thunder :sorry:


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol, I don't mind. Either way the picture is here


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She moved! D'awww shes so pregnant.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

This is so COOL!!! I cant believe the time is almost here already!!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She looks uncomfortable... lol. She keeps switching positions.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh man this is so cool! Every time I log in to the camera, her picture on the thread changes.

@BostonBullMama - I'd be uncomfortable too if I had 5 (potentially up to 7) little critters inside my tummy!!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Darn, it comes up as a "missing image" on my phone. I wanna seeeeeeeeee.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Oh man this is so cool! Every time I log in to the camera, her picture on the thread changes.
> 
> @BostonBullMama - I'd be uncomfortable too if I had 5 (potentially up to 7) little critters inside my tummy!!


God tell me about it. I have 1 - maybe 2 in my belly and I'm already uncomfortable and only 8 weeks! UGH LOL


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

missc89 said:


> Just thought I'd share Larks morning!


Linking to the snap shot image wont work for everyone, you will need to right click on the snapshot image and click "save" and then upload it to an image hosting site to post it here.



BostonBullMama said:


> Darn! I just print screened her cuteness too! LOL. She's so sweet.


I would love it see it! I normally don't get to see her in the box because either I am sleeping or gone when she is in there. and I can't see Missc's image


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Does this work better? 

P.S. this was the original screenshot of Lark I took this morning!

EDIT: I deleted the last post I did with the always changing picture of Lark


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

missc89 said:


> Does this work better?
> 
> P.S. this was the original screenshot of Lark I took this morning!


yep that works! yay! 
LOL every day I straighten out those crate pads and everyday she forms them into a new shape.


Edit to add:
I've been taking temps since Monday night, this has been the trend

MONpm 99.7
TUEam100.4
TUEpm99.9
WEDam100.8


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ahhhhh this is getting more and more exciting every day!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I will be looking at this thread constantly. SO close! <333


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

And this will be the last pregnancy vlog I took yesterday.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't know how I hadn't seen this pregnancy vlog until today but thanks for eating up more of my time! XD


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow she is still really active with all those puppies inside her! I didnt not know that you play with a female so late in pregnancy, I have always read that they should stay quiet and all that.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you keep Lark trimmed or does she just naturally have that shorter fur? When I went to see my breeder, her dogs seemed to have what I guess more well-educated dog owners would call the "show look" - very long hair and it was everywhere, and so fuzzy!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak might be able to elaborate further, but I will say that i'ts typical for females to have less coat than males.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Keechak might be able to elaborate further, but I will say that i'ts typical for females to have less coat than males.


Really?? Cool! Learnin' somethin' new e'ery day!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Wow she is still really active with all those puppies inside her! I didnt not know that you play with a female so late in pregnancy, I have always read that they should stay quiet and all that.


The consensus among my breeder friends and mentors is to keep her active to keep those core muscles strong. Strong muscles make labor easier as they get less fatigued. However things like forced exercise (keeping up with a bike) and jumping should be stopped in the last 3 weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

missc89 said:


> Do you keep Lark trimmed or does she just naturally have that shorter fur? When I went to see my breeder, her dogs seemed to have what I guess more well-educated dog owners would call the "show look" - very long hair and it was everywhere, and so fuzzy!


She is naturally very slick coated, Hawkeye (the sire of the litter) has much more coat. Aussies in general should have a coat of moderate length and thickness.

And yes OwnedbyACD's is correct, females almost always carry less coat. However Lark has even less coat than her mother.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a funny feeling that Lincoln will have a coat like Hawkeye ... though that would be fine with me, I love cute fluffy butt , thats interesting to know, about the activity, I have always read, like in books that they should be kept quiet. Its interesting (and makes more sense) to learn that is not true. Also does spaying a female lead to more coat? The spayed female aussies I have seen seem to have more coat than ones who are not. Though it might just be me LOL


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I have a funny feeling that Lincoln will have a coat like Hawkeye ... though that would be fine with me, I love cute fluffy butt , thats interesting to know, about the activity, I have always read, like in books that they should be kept quiet. Its interesting (and makes more sense) to learn that is not true. Also does spaying a female lead to more coat? The spayed female aussies I have seen seem to have more coat than ones who are not. Though it might just be me LOL


Yes, spaying a female of most all breeds will lead to more coat growth. Kechara has much more coat than Lark and Kechara was spayed after her first heat.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Yes, spaying a female of most all breeds will lead to more coat growth. Kechara has much more coat than Lark and Kechara was spayed after her first heat.


females are strange creatures LOL, there is one person with a little intact MAS female and I swear she looks like a different dog every time I see her, sometimes she almost has a coat like your spayed female, other times she looks like Lark LOL.

Now, in males, if you neuter a male will it effect his coat? Just curious.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I saw 5...I would expect 6


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

aww jsyt checked it and she is there, sleeping away peacefully, I barely saw her move!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

New temps.

WEDpm 100.0
THRam 100.9

Starting today I am off of work until next thursday.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh BOY!!!! getting excited!!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She seems to come down ever so slightly and then go up.. I'm going to guess that she goes on the 7, 8 or 9th - with my general *feeling* being that she goes on the 8/9


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

As a frame of reference most whelping temperature charts have this trend, with a drastic rise in temperature 12 hours before the drop. Lark is also following the trend of being warming in the morning and cooler in the evening.
Lark is currently on day 61

Here are samples from other dog's


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

that is very interesting! I am learning so much just from this thread. Its hard to believe that this is how my puppy came to be, and how much work it took by the breeder to get him to me, I have a whole new respect for (reputable) breeders.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

As I will more then likely never be having puppies at my house, It is so much fun to share these threads with those of you who are. I know myself and I know that as annoying as puppies can be (yes I said annoying) If I ever had any, I wouldn't be able to give them up. If I did ever breed, I would be praying for only one or two puppies so I could keep them. ha ha 


I am hoping for all Tri colors for your puppies.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wesson kept going up and down, too. She'd hit 99 and I'd be really excited, and then the next temp would be 101 and I'd want to murder her xD


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Love these threads by you responsible breeders. Keechak, I'm very excited for the pups to be born! Thanks for sharing all this with us!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

GoGoGypsy said:


> Love these threads by you responsible breeders. Keechak, I'm very excited for the pups to be born! Thanks for sharing all this with us!


Agreed! (too short)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

As of this morning's reading this is Lark's temperature chart. 98.7 is not yet low enough it HAS to reach 98.0 But I will be taking it more frequently now. She is also nesting this morning.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wooooooooooooo


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I just can't get over how lovely Lark is.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I am watching her now! I am no expert but she seems ... unsettled?


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a question, why does the temperature _have_ to be 98.0? What will happen if it's above, she can't have the puppies? Why does the temperature have to drop before the birth? 

Yay puppies! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Temperature drop indicates labor will soon commence. If a bitch doesn't have a temp drop and goes into labor, just means you missed the drop


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

So its safe to say that labor is eminent?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> So its safe to say that labor is eminent?


For some reason the camera just reset on me, shouldn't affect anyone of you, but if it did let me know.

I would say judging by her nesting and somewhat restless behavior that it will be tonight.

I also gave her a few more towels to scratch at.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Watchng her on the camera and she's very nesty and panting lol. Also - why did the camera move to show the shelf?? was that someone in the room?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

BostonBullMama said:


> Watchng her on the camera and she's very nesty and panting lol. Also - why did the camera move to show the shelf?? was that someone in the room?


The camera for some reason went thru it's "reset" process which moves it back to it's "default' position which happens to be the shelf behind the box. I was in the room as I will be most of the day today.

I saw the camera turning and ran back up stairs to the computer to set the position back to what it should be.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Ah okay, I liked your ornaments  hahaha


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I had to reset the camera at one point because it froze for me, but that might just be because I have 18 tabs open and I'm also watching Crufts live and playing a game...


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Effisia said:


> I had to reset the camera at one point because it froze for me, but that might just be because I have 18 tabs open and I'm also watching Crufts live and playing a game...


WOW my wifi would explode if I tried to do that LOL


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She looks mildly uncomfortable, just the panting and the shifting. Do you think she may be in pre labor? Or even false labor just to prep her body?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah the panting has me excited. Keechak is that you in there with her? If so, hiya! :wave:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I would rather people just post screen shots rather than link to the "snapshot" as I can not see the linked snapshot. And yes that is me typing onthe tablet writting this message sitting in the box lol.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Oooh okay. Sorry.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

From what I read stage 1 labor can last 6-12 hours and it consists of the cervix opening.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

so it will probably be tonight, boy I can't wait!!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I will check back in a while then!  Somebody FB me if anything happens!! LOL


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> From what I read stage 1 labor can last 6-12 hours and it consists of the cervix opening.


awww look she is giving you kisses, such a sweet girl


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Like I said before I do encourage posting screen shots, just no linking directly to the "snapshot" instead save the snapshot image and upload it to a photo hosting website then post it here.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Any "pupdates"? How's she doing?  I see right now we're not in the whelping box but I also saw on FB that you think maybe tonight's the night!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

LOL I hope my WIFI can handle watching live streaming of Sam Houston race track and Lark's puppy watch haha


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm not getting the cam log-in prompt anymore and the camera doesn't appear to be working


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

It's the same for me now, too


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

It is back on for me, I am running chrome.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Whoa! Puppies are already happening soon? Where did the time go?! 

Can't wait to see those tiny squeakers.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I know it went so fast!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

*incoherent high-pitched squeals of excitement*


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

puppies may not arrive till 3-4am so for now get your chores for the day done and settle down later this evening.

You're not missing much for now.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Few more before she (hopefully) has her pups!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keechak said:


> puppies may not arrive till 3-4am so for now get your chores for the day done and settle down later this evening.
> 
> You're not missing much for now.


This is more intense than waiting for Christmas, I'm not going to lie


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank your for the stills, missc89! I'm not a facebook-er so being able to get a glimpse now and then is wonderful.

Keechack, best wishes to you, Lark and each little pup for a smooth delivery tonight! 
Love the joy and anticipation that your generous gift of ringside seats brings to us DFers! -Thank you!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh Lark, have them earlier! I dont think I can make it until 3am LOL, especially since I am sick right now.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Aww We are doing the happy dance for Lark here...Oh, and for you as well Erin.  So exciting...here is to seeing 6 gorgeous bundles of joy very soon.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Erin, Wesson's stage one lasted twenty hours and she whelped during the day. Be prepared for a long wait. If she goes faster than that, I will be jealous


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Puppies, puppies! Pop them out, Lark!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

If she wants to wait until I wake up tomorrow morning, I'll be okay with that  But there's no way I'll still have eyeballs at 3am. I fell asleep at 7:30pm last night LOL







There she is all pregnant and uncomfortable

What's her temp right now? Is there a way to know how dilated she is? Or is that something they only check with people......


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

BostonBullMama said:


> If she wants to wait until I wake up tomorrow morning, I'll be okay with that  But there's no way I'll still have eyeballs at 3am. I fell asleep at 7:30pm last night LOL
> 
> View attachment 195482
> There she is all pregnant and uncomfortable
> ...


You are as bad as I am. ha ha What a life we lead. ha ha All excitement all the time.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Her noon time temp reading was 98.6 I will check it again at 7pm my time. I am going to go lay down and take a nap right now.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a feeling it will be tonight! While we are all asleep LOL


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Cat woke me up.

Lark is vigerously nesting right now. She attempted to steal a blanket from another crate in the room and now she is tearing up a piece of scrap foam padding in Hawk's crate. I'm just letting her do it Hawk never liked the foam anyways.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Just saw a note that there was a water break xD


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

First puppy is here


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Omg puppyyyyyy!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ah crap, I can't remember the username and password for the webcam -_-


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

puppies!!!!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Blue merle boy natural bob (half tail)


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh i am sooo excited


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I cant get the video page to load  Hope people keep posting screenshots


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Lark is such an attentive mummy!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Puppy 2 is here!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay puppies!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

#2 blue merle boy possibly long natural bob tail is kinked at the very end


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

So. Adorable.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

OMG EVERY breeder should have this camera thing, because its so awesome and exciting!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> OMG EVERY breeder should have this camera thing, because its so awesome and exciting!


I know, right?! This is also giving me such terrible puppy fever!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg so soon! Yaaaay! Look at those little beans!!!!


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh heavens -Beautiful!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Puppies, puppies everywhere!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh, how wonderful! Beautiful babies! Please keep posting the screenshots, guys! I'm enjoying them.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Yay puppies are happening! What is number 3?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

#3 is a black tri girl


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I knew it! I had a feeling #3 was a little lady!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Can someone with the cam link PM me? I have the password but never got the link lol


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Omg so much camera lag please life i wanna seee


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Sadly, the cam won't even work for me (broken image). I'm enjoying seeing the captures that people post, though!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

The camera isn't working for me  It just shows a picture of a broken picture on a black screen.

I expect a billion screen-shots from you folks who are watching!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Your bitch is so much cleaner than mine was. There was gunk EVERYWHERE


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I agree with xeph. Jenny's whelping box by three puppies was covered in gunk and we were switching out towels blankets and paper.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Can someone please send me the link? Keechak gave me the password so I'm sure it's fine for me to have the link.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It's posted on page 6.

I can see the feed now! Should be one pup still to come. Two blue merle boys and two black tri girls so far.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ooo, I think I see five babies!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Puppies..... Gotta love them....


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Puppies..... Gotta love them....


I already want to sneak off with baby 3 the Tri girl.  Proud grandma, Erin looks so cute sitting in there with the babies.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

That was so quick! I heard 2 merles, 3 tris. Dunno the sex on the last 2 though.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

From Facebook:

#1 blue merle boy copper and white half length bob tail
#2 blue merle boy copper and white 2/3 length bob tail
#3 black tri female full tail
#4 black tri female 2/3 length bob tail
#5 black tri female 2/3 length bob tail


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I am resetting the camera again, looks like I need to reset it every time it gets overloaded


----------



## bunsoir (Dec 7, 2014)

aaah!! I checked the cam this morning and she was so restless, I just had a feeling!! Too bad I had to go to work and missed the arrival but congrats on the new babies!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Just crappy low lighting photos for now



















This is puppy 1 Martin, he is 12.77oz Half tail









This is puppy 2 Jay, he is 13.19oz 2/3rds tail









This is puppy 3 Owl, she is 9.28oz full tail









This is puppy 4 Wren, she is 10.93oz 2/3rds tail









And the big chunker puppy 5 Raven, she is 14.5oz 2/3rds tail


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

They are just beautiful.

Curious, will they all be docked?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Ohmygosh ohmygosh ohmygosh ohmygosh ohmygosh. Cutie!!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

AHHH this is so exciting! Can't wait to see how they grow


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Beautiful! Congrats Erin!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Beautiful babies, and nice weights.....how's Mama doing?


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

What a beautiful family! -Congratulations! And thank you, again, for sharing this with us.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Congrats! They're gorgeous. Was the grand total 5?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Yay Puppies! Checked the camera this morning and they're all little wiggle worms and Mama keeps poking her head in to check on them, soooo cute.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

EHRMAGERD PURPPIES!!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I never see breeders compairing tail lengths in photos and I wish they would so I will!









These are the only pictures you'll get of these tails they will be going away soon.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay congrats!!! Had to go to bed about halfway through due to a migraine, but thanks so much for having the cam up and letting us all have vicarious newborn puppy thrills! They are all so lovely and I want to steal them


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yay puppies! That is interesting to see the different tail lengths. I love Martins coloring, dark merles are my favorite!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awwwwwww, Owl! Cutest name ever.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Jay is mine!!  OMG I can't believe I missed everything. I actually got a friday off from work (not asked for) and my best friend was having an apartment welcoming party because she just moved and I was there one of the few parties I ever go to and I missed puppies  sad. Awe well I'm really glad everything went well and the puppies are healthy. I also LOVE the tail comparison photo


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Adorable butts!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak will you still have to dock the one on the far left? or is it short enough?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Man they are just darling. Cute cute tails, I want a half tailed Aussie now lol


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Keechak will you still have to dock the one on the far left? or is it short enough?


Nope it's too long, all of them have been banded today.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Martin's my favorite. <3

Great tail comparison. Very cool.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Holy Smokes does Raven have a THICK tail....or rather....she DID have a thick tail. Very cute side by sides.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Beautiful babies! So much congrats!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Cant wait to see them grow up! I wonder if thats how Josefina's tail is so short? It doesnt seem docked, maybe it just didnt grow?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Some better photos. Lark is NOT happy when I take her pups away for photo ops. And Martin isn't either he has been a noisy little thing from birth!

Martin









Jay









Owl









Wren









Raven


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

So cute! I'm getting puppy fever now, I must be crazy! Like 2 Aussie pups is what I need lol I love Martins coloring


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

So cute! I am glad we get to see them grow up!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I think Martin is my favorite... but I'm partial to the merles. Love the constant updates and so glad everything has gone smoothly.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak, what does Lark do when you take the puppies away? Does she let you handle them? Just curious.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I want Owl.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I would steal "Jay"


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I would steal "Jay"


Sorry I already called him  he is mine


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> Sorry I already called him  he is mine


Aww man! (too short)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey now the boys are hands off! lol one of those little monsters is staying here and the other is going to my breeder mentor.

A shot from the whelping box cam right now


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Boys are off limits? No problem for me! I'll just come steal Raven. I already have a bit of a thing for Poe's poetry, she'd fit in perfectly with Annabel Lee!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Going off markings alone, Wren is my favorite so far. I'm excited to see them grow up!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Martin noming Wren's nose. (taken with my cell phone)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Raven is my favorite.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry didn't get a shot of Owl she was just so cute and sleepy I couldn't bring myself to move her into the light.

Jay and Martin









Wren









Raven


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

And some pictures of daddy from today as well!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

AND a video! taken today


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

great pictures, I could almost take one. Almost LOL. Hawk looks huge in the last picture!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

ZOMG Hawk looks like a LION! And all the puppies look so strong and healthy and getting stronger and healthier everyday! 

still want to make off with one of the boys, though LOL ... but the fact that one gets to stay with you and we get to watch it grow up here on DF is enough for me I suppose ... plus I have my hands full with Lincoln and his ass hat self, I dont need another one too hahaha


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> ZOMG Hawk looks like a LION! And all the puppies look so strong and healthy and getting stronger and healthier everyday!
> 
> still want to make off with one of the boys, though LOL ... but the fact that one gets to stay with you and we get to watch it grow up here on DF is enough for me I suppose ... plus I have my hands full with Lincoln and his ass hat self, I dont need another one too hahaha


Agreed  which one is your fav so far?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, I have a black tri already, so I a thinking it might be time for some merle up in here  LOL


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

They are beautiful. Has Hawkeye met them yet?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> They are beautiful. Has Hawkeye met them yet?


I was also wondering what Hawkeye thought about all this puppy business


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Weight updates 4 days old!

Martin: birth weight 12.77oz
today 16.72oz

Jay: birth weight 13.19oz
today 18.31oz

Owl: birth weight 9.28oz
today 14.74oz

Wren: birth weight 10.93oz
today 15.41oz

Raven: birth weight 14.5oz 
today 19.58oz


Hawkeye got to see one when I had Lark out to potty. He just looked at it and then looked at me as if to say "you really better put that back"

And as a graphic update, Jay's tail fell off today. The rest should be soon to follow.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have been watching the camera (sometimes it works for me and sometimes it doesnt, but I don't know if that is because of the site, or my WIFI) Lark is such a good mom, she is a first timer, right? She doesnt seem like it!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Every time I try to log on to the camera, it NEVER works. It says the page just can't be found. Im so jealous Owned I wish I could see her being an awesome mummy!!! Of course Im more jealous of Keechak haha


----------



## bunsoir (Dec 7, 2014)

I was watching it pretty frequently before but now it just doesn't work for me, I just assumed that it was turned off for a bit!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I just reset the cam I had a few people complaining about the website not loading. Give it another try and let me know. The camera should be on 24/7 if at any time you can't view it let me know.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

5 days old


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh, how precious. I'm getting BAD puppy fever. I can't believe how pink those little tootsies are!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

The webcam still isn't working for me btw


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Awww so much love! she is a good mom! thats great!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yay! Camera is working again!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

D'awwww babies <3 I can't believe they're already just about a week old! Like.. WHAT?! Time flies. They're so sweet


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww little rolly pollys


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

missc89 said:


> Yay! Camera is working again!


What's happening is it's switching it's IP address and I don't know how to fix it. It switched back to the correct address last night, wont have any warning if it chooses to switch again.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> What's happening is it's switching it's IP address and I don't know how to fix it. It switched back to the correct address last night, wont have any warning if it chooses to switch again.


weird? maybe it switches when one gets overloaded?

I am watching it now, Lark must be on potty break, wow one of the tri's is very active! s/he is crawling all over the place!!! Those merles are so pretty! I still might steal one


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

BostonBullMama said:


> D'awwww babies <3 I can't believe they're already just about a week old! Like.. WHAT?! Time flies. They're so sweet


Only because they're finally here. They took FOREVER to get here and now it will be WAY too quick before they all go to their new homes 



OwnedbyACDs said:


> weird? maybe it switches when one gets overloaded?
> 
> I am watching it now, Lark must be on potty break, wow one of the tri's is very active! s/he is crawling all over the place!!! Those merles are so pretty! I still might steal one


If I am not mistaken, both merles are the males and there are three black tri females. That little black tri female DOES look very independent though!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Only because they're finally here. They took FOREVER to get here and now it will be WAY too quick before they all go to their new homes
> 
> 
> 
> If I am not mistaken, both merles are the males and there are three black tri females. That little black tri female DOES look very independent though!


yeah ... like a little adventurer! someone is going to have their hands full with that pup, especially when she is showing that much independence that early!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> weird? maybe it switches when one gets overloaded?
> 
> I am watching it now, Lark must be on potty break, wow one of the tri's is very active! s/he is crawling all over the place!!! Those merles are so pretty! I still might steal one


Lark has decided that they are very safe where they are and she wants to play ball and frisbee again, so you will see her gone more often. She stays with them all night and most of the day but I would say she will be gone about 25% of the time, eating, pottying, and playing.

Owl's tail fell off today.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Lark has decided that they are very safe where they are and she wants to play ball and frisbee again, so you will see her gone more often. She stays with them all night and most of the day but I would say she will be gone about 25% of the time, eating, pottying, and playing.
> 
> Owl's tail fell off today.


How are they all doing? they all look strong and healthy! Also, who is the little adventurer we kept seeing?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> How are they all doing? they all look strong and healthy! Also, who is the little adventurer we kept seeing?


I'd like to take a guess and say its Raven - she was the biggest and in my mind would seem like the most adventurous. Let me know if I'm right, this is kind of a fun game!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

In most cases it's Wren, Lark's mini me.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I love their names. It's a cool theme, and I like that their parent's match.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

chimunga said:


> I love their names. It's a cool theme, and I like that their parent's match.


I figured if dad is named Hawkeye and mom is named Lark might as well have a bird theme lol.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> I figured if dad is named Hawkeye and mom is named Lark might as well have a bird theme lol.


She is a really good mother, and for a first timer, too! Looking at her you would never think this was her first litter!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Is it typical for first time dog mothers to not be as good as Lark?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Is it typical for first time dog mothers to not be as good as Lark?


Yes and no, but what I was referring to is she doesnt even act like a novice, she looks like she has been doing it all her life LOL

Thats the best I can answer, maybe someone more ... experienced will come along.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

1 week old today!!

Martin 1lb 6oz









Raven 1lb 9oz









Owl 1lb 5oz









Wren 1lb 3oz









Jay 1lb 8oz









(L-R) Wren, Jay, Owl, Raven, Martin


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

It says "kiss me" but you're too far away!!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Holy cow, those pictures are ADORABLE!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

OMG so CUTE!!! Such lovely puppies, its so exciting to see them grow up.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

At 5 days old I started doing the Early Neurological Stimulation Exercises, and I always top off the exercise by putting a tiny dab of yogurt on their lips. Today a couple of the pups started looking for the yogurt as soon as I started the exercise. These little whippersnappers are quick learners!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Keechak said:


> At 5 days old I started doing the Early Neurological Stimulation Exercises, and I always top off the exercise by putting a tiny dab of yogurt on their lips. Today a couple of the pups started looking for the yogurt as soon as I started the exercise. These little whippersnappers are quick learners!


New to "early neurological stimulation exercises" so I looked it up. Mind blown. I mean, I knew the basic principles (early stimulation is good, socialization is good, enrichment is good. Too much of anything is bad.) I knew about windows of development. But just the simplicity and duration of the exercises in such a short window of time, and the magnitude of the results, is amazing.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't know which one of the puppies this is but they are making a bed out of the other puppies


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

kcomstoc said:


> I don't know which one of the puppies this is but they are making a bed out of the other puppies
> View attachment 196313


lol! That would be Owl!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Keechak said:


> lol! That would be Owl!


I kinda had Owl as my guess but I didn't know for sure lol


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

New video update!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbQPRc-T5uQ


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG they are adorable!!! and it's amazing how they just gravitated towards Lark as soon as she got in the whelping box  also are all of their noses going to go black like Raven's?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

kcomstoc said:


> OMG they are adorable!!! and it's amazing how they just gravitated towards Lark as soon as she got in the whelping box  also are all of their noses going to go black like Raven's?


I hope so, it's required by the breed standard. It can take a few weeks for them to pigment up, the merles especially (merles are allowed by the standard to have pink spots up to a year old). This was Hawkeye's nose at 9weeks old


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

That's cool though, I didn't know that about aussies


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> I hope so, it's required by the breed standard. It can take a few weeks for them to pigment up, the merles especially (merles are allowed by the standard to have pink spots up to a year old). This was Hawkeye's nose at 9weeks old


Hawkeye was so CUTE as a puppy!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Little miss Owl is leading the pack in the evolutionary race! She has now developed the sense of sight! leaving all her still blind littermates in the dust.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Well that doesn't surprise me, it seems to me that Owl is the most outgoing so she would need sight so she could get into a lot of trouble


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Little miss Owl is leading the pack in the evolutionary race! She has now developed the sense of sight! leaving all her still blind littermates in the dust.


Owl is the little adventurer, always wondering around, right?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

2 weeks old!

Martin 2lbs 2oz









Jay 2lbs 9oz









Owl 2lbs 0oz









Wren 1lb 14oz









Raven 2lbs 4oz









L-R
Owl, Raven, Jay, Wren, Martin


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I cant get over how far ahead Owl is compared to her litter mates! Was she the first one born? I cant remember if she was or not.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Keechak said:


> 2 weeks old!
> 
> Martin 2lbs 2oz
> 
> ...


Wow, such beauties!!!!!!

Quoting the whole post so it'll be on the next page too


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I cant get over how far ahead Owl is compared to her litter mates! Was she the first one born? I cant remember if she was or not.


I believe Martin was first but I could be wrong


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

So this is totally random and off-topic, what what kind of camera/lenses do you use? Your photography is always so STUNNING.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

And here was Lark at 16 days old so almost the same age as her puppies are now.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Keechak said:


> And here was Lark at 16 days old so almost the same age as her puppies are now.


LOOK AT THE TINY EYEBROWS!!!  adorable


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I cant get over how far ahead Owl is compared to her litter mates! Was she the first one born? I cant remember if she was or not.


Owl was number three and was born the smallest, she is now the second smallest.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Effisia said:


> So this is totally random and off-topic, what what kind of camera/lenses do you use? Your photography is always so STUNNING.


I shoot with a Canon 70D, for all the week update photos I've been using my 15-85 IS USM lens, and for the one shot of Owl's eyes open I used my 50mm 1.8.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

How old do they have to be before you can get an idea of which puppy you will keep?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Owl was number three and was born the smallest, she is now the second smallest.


boy she is sure leading the pack, isnt she? I also want to steal the little guy who is "winking" in his pic (the ones you shared on FB) LOL. It is probably good (for me) that you dont live closer because i would be REALLY tempted to take one ha ha.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

sassafras said:


> How old do they have to be before you can get an idea of which puppy you will keep?


Around 5 weeks I should start to get a better idea of which boy I am keeping.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

They are more beautiful than ever!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

They really do get prettier by the day LOVE them. Great photos


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I love how they're all calm and quiet when Lark isn't there, and as soon as she goes in it's like tapping on a spiders nest and they all scuttle and then all stick around Lark.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Lark is done with the attentive mothering. She will go in there lick up the poop they have made and feed them and then leave when they are done and go back a few hours later. They are all pottying on their own now they don't need to be stimulated anymore and they are starting to learn to waddle over to the non bed area to potty. Everyone's eyes are now open, Wren's are just slits but in a few days hers will be fully open too!

Raven put her front paws up on the pig rails today, I think that means chaos will soon rein!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Those weights are crazy! How big do you expect them to mature to? Trying to figure out if it's really an even ratio thing or not- as far as like oz at x age compared to adult weight.

Grey was 7 oz at 13 days old, matured to about 72 oz.

Edit: hm no can't be, based on that and your smallest at 30 oz I got that yours would mature to 19 lbs. I guess that's why they have those weird breed weight charts.

ANYWAY the pups are lovely!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Rescued said:


> Those weights are crazy! How big do you expect them to mature to? Trying to figure out if it's really an even ratio thing or not- as far as like oz at x age compared to adult weight.
> 
> Grey was 7 oz at 13 days old, matured to about 72 oz.
> 
> ...


Best guess, Girls 35-45 pounds, boys 45-55 pounds


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

awww ... I was hoping for more pictures LOL.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> awww ... I was hoping for more pictures LOL.


Well you can see on the cam that I removed the pig rails from the whelping box and put some pee pads on one side (the bottle is in there to keep the pee pads from sliding around).


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I know, I watch it on occasion (when the IP address doesnt change LOL), but I still like your pictures like the ones you did for St Paddy's day


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I know, I watch it on occasion (when the IP address doesnt change LOL), but I still like your pictures like the ones you did for St Paddy's day


Well I should have a video uploaded by later tonight. Will that tide you over for now? lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Well I should have a video uploaded by later tonight. Will that tide you over for now? lol


Um....No!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Want more photoshoot pics!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I was hoping the video would be ready to post tonight but it appears it needs to finish processing, I will just link to it, it wont play until it finishes but it should be done within the hour.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mpij3As4YgA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I find it odd that she feeds the puppies while sitting lol they are so cute and noisy >.>


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

kcomstoc said:


> I find it odd that she feeds the puppies while sitting lol they are so cute and noisy >.>


They are just now starting to play, Wren and Raven were licking their mothers face and Raven was biting her mother's ear a few minutes ago. They mostly are just starting to play after eating, they just care about food before that.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh goodness, the madness has begun!

With how much racket just 5 puppies can make, I can't imagine the sound coming from litters of 9, 10, 11. 

I like the length of their tails. I like long tails, but I definitely prefer longer docks to ones that leave NO nub. 

Jay is my pick of the males, I want to watch him grow up.  I like lighter merles. Wren is my pick of the females. But at this age they're still just little guinea pigs!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Those were the tails before the dock, they've been docked shorter now.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

I know, I meant the length of the tails in the latest video.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

They are too cute. 

The bottle of Nature's Miracle sitting there just cracks me up.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Sandakat said:


> They are too cute.
> 
> The bottle of Nature's Miracle sitting there just cracks me up.


Always gotta be ready LOL, there is always a bottle on hand here, too.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OK so the whelping box has been transformed! Martin had his paw up and was looking over the edge of the low side of the box so I decided it was time to put that wall back up. Now Lark can jump up on the bed and down into the box to feed them. I replaced the natures miracle with a paving stone, figure it will give them some new tactile sensations along with doing a better job of holding down thsoe pads. 
I also removed the x-pen from around the box and took away the heat lamp, they seem to enjoy room temperature as you see in this photo.

Teeth are starting to come in!
And we are getting more than 50% of the pee on the pads now which is great!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Aww they are looking more and more like puppies and less like guinea pigs every day  Owl is still my favorite.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

They are looking great! Do they all have copper trim? Hard to tell looking at the pictures with my phone.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Teeth are starting to come in!
> And we are getting more than 50% of the pee on the pads now which is great!!


Oh NO!!!! NOT puppy teeth. ha ha They are very cute


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

lauren17 said:


> They are looking great! Do they all have copper trim? Hard to tell looking at the pictures with my phone.


Yep everyone has copper trim. Raven and Owl will have very dark rich copper like their dad, Wren is looking a bit more like her mom with the lighter brighter copper.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The two boy's have official names, don't know which boy will go with which name till picks are made around 6-7 weeks old.

My keeper is 
Keechaks Millennium Falcon "Solo"

and the other boy will be
Keechaks Eagle of Diamond Aire "call name TBD"


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> The two boy's have official names, don't know which boy will go with which name till picks are made around 6-7 weeks old.
> 
> My keeper is
> Keechaks Millennium Falcon "Solo"
> ...


Love it! You know, because STAR WARS!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Awwww!! I am seeing this so late.. but congrats!! They're so adorable!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Puppy pile!!!  and then a single puppy that didn't want to sleep in the puppy pile on the left side corner


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Not my typical photoshoot I wanted to get more angles so a simpler arrangement was made.

Three shots of each pup.


Wren 3 weeks old 2lbs 10oz

























Martin 3 weeks old 2lbs 13oz

























Raven 3 weeks old 2lbs 14oz


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Jay 3 weeks old 3lbs 3oz

























Owl 3 weeks old 2lbs 10oz


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

whoops double post (ignore)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awwww. Owl is already learning the stalking/crouch walk!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Aaahhhhh this is just TOO adorable! It's like seeing my pup 2 weeks in to the future it is SO cool!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Owl is mine, I am going to go up there and steal her ... just kidding (or am I?) LOL.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Owl is mine, I am going to go up there and steal her ... just kidding (or am I?) LOL.


 Ha Ha Yeah sorry, I am going to steal her and I live much much closer but... you can visit.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

They're soo gorgeous! I want Jay. <3


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Inga said:


> Ha Ha Yeah sorry, I am going to steal her and I live much much closer but... you can visit.


Ahhh .... damn -_- ... LOL.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I like Wren. Lark is beautiful, and Wren looks like she's going to look like Lark.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I adore Raven! She is so pretty!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow!! Those are puppies! Not guinea pigs!

Wren is still my favorite. 

I know they're still very young, but are those a few flecks of bright blue that I'm seeing in the merles' eyes?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> Wow!! Those are puppies! Not guinea pigs!
> 
> Wren is still my favorite.
> 
> I know they're still very young, but are those a few flecks of bright blue that I'm seeing in the merles' eyes?


only one I can tell is Jay, he has what looks for sure to have a solid blue left eye, can't tell on his right eye or on Martin's eyes.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

The're all so adorable. I love those little puppy bellies.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, if it were looks/markings alone, Jay would be my keeper ... such a pretty pup.

But I know there's so much more that goes into making such a choice.

At any rate, they're all gorgeous.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep, Jay is looking more and more like my male favorite. But temperament comes first. 

But I suspect we will see a lot of both of the boys since one is going to your mentor!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Martin is still my favorite, love his markings!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh gosh, Martin's orange little butt is too precious, but I think I like Raven the best. They're all so beautiful though!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

So the official word on puppy homes is this

Me keeping one of the boys, a show and trialing home.
My mentor (near Redwing, MN) keeping one of the boys, another show and trialing home.
One of the girls going to Minneapolis, They want to get their 5 year old son into juniors and they can go to some of the same trials and shows I go to, they also want to do Agility (she will be spayed).
One of the girls will be in the pet home a mile from me but they offered to let me show her (in altered as she will be spayed)
And one of the girls will be living near Calgary, Alberta in a show and trialing home (pending evaluations and eye exam)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

They have been moved to the kitchen! this is the new webcam view!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

They are growing so fast!


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Keechak said:


> They have been moved to the kitchen! this is the new webcam view!


actually the view is slightly different now as I put in a smaller litter tray to make it easier for them to get in and out.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I love your setup, Keechak! this is how Lincoln's breeder had her setup, only she had 9 (there was 10 but one died)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Puppies tried mush today for the first time!

Video is here! Lark makes an appearance at the end to "clean" the dish.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0xpocCHA54


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Puppies tried mush today for the first time!
> 
> Video is here! Lark makes an appearance at the end to "clean" the dish.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0xpocCHA54


 that is adorable  it looks like halfway through Jay just dominates that mush, super adorable and poor Owl waking up with nobody there


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

They are starting to look like real puppies now! They are going to all be gorgeous.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Fun! They are turning into beautiful pups.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

They got to experience a lot of now objects today! Toys, a wobble board, and a balance pad! Here are the first few minutes!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1gPDpOW558


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

They are so cute  and they were getting the hang of the wobbley one by the end


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Those are some confident little puppies. Jay (I think?) seemed to be having the most fun on that wobble thing!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Keechak said:


> They got to experience a lot of now objects today! Toys, a wobble board, and a balance pad! Here are the first few minutes!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1gPDpOW558


They're SO stinkin' adorable!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

We are 4 weeks old now!!

Wren 3lbs 11oz









Martin 3lbs 13oz









Owl 3lbs 9oz









Jay 4lbs 5oz









Raven 3lbs 15oz


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

They are so big!! Adorable. I love Martin and Raven.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Martin doesn't even fit in his LOL  but Jay is still my favorite if I could I would just take him and he would be mine


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

This thread is making me have puppy fever bad! I must be crazy to want another already!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Such beautiful faces on all of them.

I would steal Martin and Jay in a second...


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jay really does have beautiful markings, but Owl's my girl! She looks so sassy.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Jay really does have beautiful markings, but Owl's my girl! She looks so sassy.


Um, I am sorry, but owl is mine


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Wren is still my pick, and then Jay I think. They're all so nice, though.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

After eating this morning, everyone had to take a nap, this is a still from the webcam just now.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

They are so CUTE ... stop it, you are making me want another one and I am not done raising the one I have haha.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Jay has an overbite


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Keechak said:


> Jay has an overbite


What does that mean for him?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aw, that sucks. Is it minor/is there a chance it could correct? He's still pretty young.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

chimunga said:


> What does that mean for him?


Possibly a pet home, I have a lady I interviewed and approved a couple months ago who wanted me to keep in touch if any puppies became available, so if he doesn't improve (there is a possibility it could get better) he will go to live with her as a pet.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Possibly a pet home, I have a lady I interviewed and approved a couple months ago who wanted me to keep in touch if any puppies became available, so if he doesn't improve (there is a possibility it could get better) he will go to live with her as a pet.


Awww, I am sorry you wont be getting one that you wanted  I was so hoping we could see one grow up


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Keechak. Will you take Martin by default if Jay doesn't improve, or would he go to the breeder friend of yours that wanted the other boy?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

BubbaMoose said:


> Sorry to hear that Keechak. Will you take Martin by default if Jay doesn't improve, or would he go to the breeder friend of yours that wanted the other boy?


That has to be discussed between us still, at this time she wants to wait for a few weeks to see if the overbite changes.

On a happy note, Raven is now tentatively named Nyx and registered name "Keechaks Phoenix Rising" pending eye clearances and a positive evaluation in a couple weeks I don't see a reason either should come back bad, she is the nicest girl in the litter at this point.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keechak said:


> That has to be discussed between us still, at this time she wants to wait for a few weeks to see if the overbite changes.
> 
> On a happy note, Raven is now tentatively named Nyx and registered name "Keechaks Phoenix Rising" pending eye clearances and a positive evaluation in a couple weeks I don't see a reason either should come back bad, she is the nicest girl in the litter at this point.


That is so cute! I really liked the name Raven though, but Nyx is cute too


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Keechak said:


> That has to be discussed between us still, at this time she wants to wait for a few weeks to see if the overbite changes.
> 
> On a happy note, Raven is now tentatively named Nyx and registered name "Keechaks Phoenix Rising" pending eye clearances and a positive evaluation in a couple weeks I don't see a reason either should come back bad, she is the nicest girl in the litter at this point.


And she'll even still have a bird name! Mythical bird, but bird all the same.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Better photos of the puppy pen.










Lark can get in and out by jumping on top the board on the crate in the corner









Owl giving the stink eye


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww look at those fuzzy potatoes!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

so CUTE!!! I am seriously dying ... and booking my plane ticket so i can come and steal Owl


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are just stunning! I am sorry to hear about the overbite


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

wow this looks so much like the setup lincoln's breeder had, do they naturally use the litter?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

For my foster puppies and un-housebroken fosters I use a rubber shower pan liner from Home Depot as the most amazing barrier. It's heavy enough to not wrinkle or bunch up, and no liquid can get through. I would have _literally died_ without it. SDDRanger used one too with her rescue that had the 11 puppies and also loved it.

In store they had rolls so you can select a size.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Oatey-5-ft-x-6-ft-Shower-Pan-Liner-41630/100119279


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

5 Weeks old!

Martin 5lbs 11oz

















Jay 6lbs 4oz

















Owl 5lbs 4oz

















Wren 5lbs 5oz

















Raven 5lbs 10oz


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aaaaaahhhh Those bear buttz!!!!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhhh they're so freakin' adorable I can't even! I LOVE Owl!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

FLUFFY!!!!!

I also think its so cute how the males are already showing "masculinity" and the females are very "feminine".

I also believe while I am stealing Owl, I might nab Jay, too


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> FLUFFY!!!!!
> 
> I also think its so cute how the males are already showing "masculinity" and the females are very "feminine".
> 
> I also believe while I am stealing Owl, I might nab Jay, too


Sorry but I'm gonna grab Owl before you have a chance to - she's the first black tri pup I'd get over a merle so sorry hun she's mine


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Sorry but I'm gonna grab Owl before you have a chance to - she's the first black tri pup I'd get over a merle so sorry hun she's mine


It will be a race to see who can get there faster, then and since you have to get a passport and I dont ... LOL (just kidding) ... I MIGHT leave you Owl and just make off when Jay


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> It will be a race to see who can get there faster, then and since you have to get a passport and I dont ... LOL (just kidding) ... I MIGHT leave you Owl and just make off when Jay


How 'bout we split the cost of the plane ticket and I just bring you Jay while I grab Owl for myself??


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> How 'bout we split the cost of the plane ticket and I just bring you Jay while I grab Owl for myself??


great, then you can have a mini vay cay in texas, too  we can always flee to Mexico to escape the authorities


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> great, then you can have a mini vay cay in texas, too  we can always flee to Mexico to escape the authorities


We should delete our convo so they have no evidence. Shhhhh


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> We should delete our convo so they have no evidence. Shhhhh


PM's *cough*


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Happy to bring one od the boys here, erin. Ginger would love to run with them!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

That Martin is turning into a handsome guy like his dad! Do you think Jay will have marbled eyes? Looks like he is pretty blue in the one eye!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Owned, Jay is mine!! remember I called him first and then you said you'd have Owl so Jay is mine because I called dibs  so I get Jay, missc can have Owl and you have to pick someone else


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> Owned, Jay is mine!! remember I called him first and then you said you'd have Owl so Jay is mine because I called dibs  so I get Jay, missc can have Owl and you have to pick someone else


Okay,Then I pick Wren


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Okay,Then I pick Wren


Good, now we all have a puppy from Keechak  when are we doing this?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so disappointed every time I check this thread and it's just people arguing about stealing puppies (that all already have homes) instead of more puppy pictures.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Crantastic said:


> I am so disappointed every time I check this thread and it's just people arguing about stealing puppies (that all already have homes) instead of more puppy pictures.


Well Cran a video of them playing for the first time with their new crinkly cat tunnel will be uploaded this afternoon!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

lauren17 said:


> That Martin is turning into a handsome guy like his dad! Do you think Jay will have marbled eyes? Looks like he is pretty blue in the one eye!


His left eye is solid blue for sure.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yay! Can't wait.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> I am so disappointed every time I check this thread and it's just people arguing about stealing puppies (that all already have homes) instead of more puppy pictures.


Sorry to disappoint you each time Crantastic

Keechak I can't wait for the video, I love your videos


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> It will be a race to see who can get there faster, then and since you have to get a passport and I dont ... LOL (just kidding) ... I MIGHT leave you Owl and just make off when Jay



Keeping in mind that I live less then an hour away...by horse. Guess who is really going to steal Owl?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> I am so disappointed every time I check this thread and it's just people arguing about stealing puppies (that all already have homes) instead of more puppy pictures.


they're just joking around, take a chill pill.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

And here I thought they were all criminals who were going to sneak into Keechak's home in the middle of the night and take off with her puppies! Good thing I have you around to set me straight.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> And here I thought they were all criminals who were going to sneak into Keechak's home in the middle of the night and take off with her puppies! Good thing I have you around to set me straight.


i meant it's nothing to get pissy about, i am well awaere you knew that.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Nothing to white-knight over, either.

And now I'm going to stop because I don't want to derail a thread when I was complaining about it being derailed in the first place.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

New video, and new tunnel toy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrHpaG2D9O0


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> I am so disappointed every time I check this thread and it's just people arguing about stealing puppies (that all already have homes) instead of more puppy pictures.





Crantastic said:


> And here I thought they were all criminals who were going to sneak into Keechak's home in the middle of the night and take off with her puppies! Good thing I have you around to set me straight.


We were just having a little fun and kidding around  , did someone pee in your cereal this morning or something?

@Keechak I am sorry if I offended you in any way with my joking around, I swear I would never really steal anyone's puppies ... I dont have money for as lawyer hahaha


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you guys interpreted my tone as angry when I was not angry. Like I said, I was disappointed to see silly faux arguments instead of puppy pics!

Keechak, love the video. It's so cute when the tunnel rolls away and they all chase after it! It's nice to see how confident and curious they are. I can't believe they're five weeks old already.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Nothing in this thread is bothering me  Not the silly fake stealing or the annoyance at not getting more photos lol

This is what happens when nursing 5 week old puppies, Ouch!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Raven really likes to sink her teeth into things huh? lol like is this edible? no? what about this? can I eat this? It looks like the tunnel was for lunch instead of for playing lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Nothing in this thread in bothering me  Not the silly fake stealing or the annoyance at not getting more photos lol
> 
> This is what happens when nursing 5 week old puppies, Ouch!


Ouch! poor lark! will you be weening them soon?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Ouch! poor lark! will you be weening them soon?


They haven been eating puppy mush for the past week, it's up to Lark now to decide when she wants to stop going in with them, she has free access to choose.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> They haven been eating puppy mush for the past week, it's up to Lark now to decide when she wants to stop going in with them, she has free access to choose.


Do they like the puppy mash? Lincoln's breeder said Lincoln always tried to eat it all lol


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Do they like the puppy mash? Lincoln's breeder said Lincoln always tried to eat it all lol


yep they love it!

Today they are going to get to try some commercial blend raw beef diet.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Kayota said:


> Crantastic said:
> 
> 
> > I am so disappointed every time I check this thread and it's just people arguing about stealing puppies (that all already have homes) instead of more puppy pictures.
> ...


Pretty sure they were just kidding around saying they would get excited thinking the update is a new picture of adorable pictures of adorable puppies and it's just silly people being silly. I doubt they meant anything by it.

Inga - noooooooooo I want owl


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Pretty sure they were just kidding around saying they would get excited thinking the update is a new picture of adorable pictures of adorable puppies and it's just silly people being silly. I doubt they meant anything by it.
> 
> Inga - noooooooooo I want owl


I guess SHE was joking also ... but thats not how I took it LOL.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I guess SHE was joking also ... but thats not how I took it LOL.


I knew she was joking but I did feel bad a little because I can understand the OMG SOMETHING NEW ON A PUPPY THREAD!!! and then they open it and they're like ummmmm there's no puppy pictures or videos


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> I knew she was joking but I did feel bad a little because I can understand the OMG SOMETHING NEW ON A PUPPY THREAD!!! and then they open it and they're like ummmmm there's no puppy pictures or videos


Huh, I never felt that way, I might have a little, but it was quick and fleeting, and surely not worth making a snide comment about. If she was joking, why were there no internet tags like a smiley or an "LOL" here or there. hinting to that so people didnt make the misconception they did?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Huh, I never felt that way, I might have a little, but it was quick and fleeting, and surely not worth making a snide comment about. If she was joking, why were there no internet tags like a smiley or an "LOL" here or there. hinting to that so people didnt make the misconception they did?


Some people don't feel it's needed but anyway I don't want to derail this thread so I'm just gonna leave it alone until Keechak posts more awesome puppy things


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> Some people don't feel it's needed but anyway I don't want to derail this thread so I'm just gonna leave it alone until Keechak posts more awesome puppy things


me either, I was just going to post that but you beat me to it, okay ... misunderstanding noted, I am sorry for misreading your post, Cran.

now ON TO CUTE PUPPY THINGS!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

6 weeks old

Random candids this time cause nobody was here to help me take photos today.

Martin 8lbs 4oz

















Jay 8lbs 14oz

























The girl's photos are stuck in moderation


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

And the girls

Owl 7lbs 7oz

























Raven 7lbs 10oz

















Wren 7lbs 2oz


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Awes look at Jay with his momma and daddy  he's so adorable


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

CUTE PUPPIES!!! Wow, Lark and Hawk do good work!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

kcomstoc said:


> Awes look at Jay with his momma and daddy  he's so adorable


That is his daddy, but the one on the right is Kechara his auntie.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

How is hawk with the puppies?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> How is hawk with the puppies?


Hawk thinks they are ok, and even a bit fun when they come out one at a time like we did today, but he fears them in mass numbers lol!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Hawk thinks they are ok, and even a bit fun when they come out one at a time like we did today, but he fears them in mass numbers lol!


LOL silly hawk, though I can understand why he would feel that way lol.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Keechak said:


> That is his daddy, but the one on the right is Kechara his auntie.


I wasn't looking closely >.> my bad all I saw was tri color and thought Lark lol


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

A formal welcome to..

"Keechak's Millennium Falcon" Solo, (formerly known as Martin)

You left your mark on this boy Hawk!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> A formal welcome to..
> 
> "Keechak's Millennium Falcon" Solo, (formerly known as Martin)
> 
> You left your mark on this boy Hawk!


LOL great family portrait!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

great picture, Erin!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Keechak said:


> A formal welcome to..
> 
> "Keechak's Millennium Falcon" Solo, (formerly known as Martin)
> 
> You left your mark on this boy Hawk!


Congrats! He will be handsome just like his daddy!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Keechak said:


> A formal welcome to..
> 
> "Keechak's Millennium Falcon" Solo, (formerly known as Martin)
> 
> You left your mark on this boy Hawk!


What is his coloring called? He looks like tri mixed with merle? 

I love that he still has a bird in his show name. Super clever.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

chimunga said:


> What is his coloring called? He looks like tri mixed with merle?
> 
> I love that he still has a bird in his show name. Super clever.


I love his dark color contrast on his patches, it makes him very unique!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

chimunga said:


> What is his coloring called? He looks like tri mixed with merle?
> 
> I love that he still has a bird in his show name. Super clever.


Both Hawkeye and Solo are simply called "Blue merles" in everyday speech but to get technical they are blue merle with copper and white markings.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I will be looking for a picture thread on this little cutie soon


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Solo! Congratulations on your handsome addition, Erin! Did you have your eyes on him from early on?

~Jeanne


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

JeJo said:


> Welcome aboard, Solo! Congratulations on your handsome addition, Erin! Did you have your eyes on him from early on?
> 
> ~Jeanne


No I truly had no particular thoughts early on, only time has been able to make the choice.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Wasn't he the one that had an underbite? I'm guessing it's correcting itself?

I figured he'd be the one you'd choose. He has the better structure of the two boys, not that Jay isn't a great looking dog, but Solo is for sure the better of the two structure wise. 

Congratulations! What a fluffy guy!


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

Darkmoon said:


> Wasn't he the one that had an underbite? I'm guessing it's correcting itself?
> 
> I figured he'd be the one you'd choose. He has the better structure of the two boys, not that Jay isn't a great looking dog, but Solo is for sure the better of the two structure wise.
> 
> Congratulations! What a fluffy guy!


Jay was the one with the overbite.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

I think Jay had the overbite. How is that coming along as he grows?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> Wasn't he the one that had an underbite? I'm guessing it's correcting itself?
> 
> I figured he'd be the one you'd choose. He has the better structure of the two boys, not that Jay isn't a great looking dog, but Solo is for sure the better of the two structure wise.
> 
> Congratulations! What a fluffy guy!


It is Jay that has the overbite, but you are right, regardless of overbite, Solo(Martin) is the better structured puppy and I probably would have ended up picking him regardless.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Gally said:


> I think Jay had the overbite. How is that coming along as he grows?


Not budging, he has a wonderful pet home lined up with a woman who contacted me long before they were born she is coming out this Saturday to see him. She has two older neutered males and a great history as a pet owner. He wont be shown or trialed but he will live a great life!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Keechak said:


> It is Jay that has the overbite, but you are right, regardless of overbite, Solo(Martin) is the better structured puppy and I probably would have ended up picking him regardless.


Curious to know what stood out structurally between the two? And directed at Darkmoon as well, as I assume you only saw the photos posted here?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cute family photo! Congrats on the new addition! Looking forward to more picture


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats  I'm so excited to see Martin....I mean Solo grow  I wanted to see Jay grow up but I'm glad he's going to a great home


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

So excited to see Solo grow up, he's been my favorite!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Canyx said:


> Curious to know what stood out structurally between the two? And directed at Darkmoon as well, as I assume you only saw the photos posted here?


Solo has a broader chest, better turn of stifle and he doesn't toe out in the rear like Jay does.

These two photos from 5 weeks illustrate the difference pretty well.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Solo has a broader chest, better turn of stifle and he doesn't toe out in the rear like Jay does.
> 
> These two photos from 5 weeks illustrate the difference pretty well.


Its so very hard to tell a show / breeding puppy from a pet puppy at that age, at least for me, I dont know how breeders do it! I myself joined a few FB tutorial pages on critiquing dogs so I can learn LOL


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Its so very hard to tell a show / breeding puppy from a pet puppy at that age, at least for me, I dont know how breeders do it! I myself joined a few FB tutorial pages on critiquing dogs so I can learn LOL


There are some really good books and videos out there. "Puppy Puzzle: Evaluating the Structural Quality of Puppies" was a good one because it used real puppies, and showed both good and bad examples of each thing they mentioned among puppies in the same litter.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Also, congrats on picking your keeper puppy! Solo is adorable.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> There are some really good books and videos out there. "Puppy Puzzle: Evaluating the Structural Quality of Puppies" was a good one because it used real puppies, and showed both good and bad examples of each thing they mentioned among puppies in the same litter.


thanks, I will definately check those out!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

You guys please keep Jay in your thoughts an prayers. I brought him to the vet yesterday to be checked out for what I thought was a simple case of hypoglycemia but his blood sugar was normal and something more serious may be to blame for his symptoms. We have another appointment today, this time with a referral center for more tests.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh no! I hope you find out what's wrong


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh crap. Thinking of you. him, too.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Sending lots of positive puppy thoughts! Poor little guy.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Keechak said:


> You guys please keep Jay in your thoughts an prayers. I brought him to the vet yesterday to be checked out for what I thought was a simple case of hypoglycemia but his blood sugar was normal and something more serious may be to blame for his symptoms. We have another appointment today, this time with a referral center for more tests.


I hope that it's not something too serious, poor Jay


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Positive vibes are on their way!


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers streaming for the little guy. Keep us informed.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh no. Prayers for Jay.


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh no! Jay is my favorite! Prayers for him.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> You guys please keep Jay in your thoughts an prayers. I brought him to the vet yesterday to be checked out for what I thought was a simple case of hypoglycemia but his blood sugar was normal and something more serious may be to blame for his symptoms. We have another appointment today, this time with a referral center for more tests.


Oh no! prayers for vibes for your little one


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

An x-ray was done and nothing abnormal was seen on that. He is staying overnight in the ICU for testing and treatment. We wont know what he has for sure until results come back.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Poor little boy. I'll be watchiing for updates.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Poor baby! I am watching for updates and keeping you both in my thoughts!

PS. Congrats on your new addition he is gorgeous!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

As of 9:00pm last night the call was made to free Jay from his suffering. Testing was done with samples being sent out to a lab for testing and I will be driving his body down to Madison today to have a necropsy performed to find out what happened.


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

Nooooo! My favorite has passed . Rest in peace in doggy heaven.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Poor little guy, run free Jay


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OH NO  poor Jay, now he's not suffering anymore thankfully but he was my favorite and I'm sorry that he's passed


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh my God, that's awful; really awful. You must be heartbroken. He seemed so chunky and healthy one minute - and the next minute ... this?

What on earth happened? I imagine you're wondering the same.

I'm so sorry and sad to hear this. He was one good-looking pup; overbite and all.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh my; I'm so sorry, Erin. How heartbreaking. 
I hope the testings and the necropsy results give you some answers as to what was wrong with Jay. Thoughts and prayers are with you as you make your way today.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that 

You and all the pups are in our thoughts. And Annabel is sending you big fluffy hugs.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about Jay, I'm sure you and his potential home are heartbroken.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm really sorry, Keechak! Hopefully you get some answers soon.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

tears for you, Erin.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Again I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

No! 

I am so sorry for the loss of Jay. I hope that you find answers even though it will not really help with the hurt.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I am so, so sorry to hear about Jay's passing. I hope you are able to find out what exactly went wrong with him. It's scary to think just how sudden something like this can happen. :/

I hope the others are doing well, and congrats on settling with Solo! He is handsome!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow shocking. I was just catching up on all the posts and then came upon the posts about Jay. I hope you get answers. It is so hard not knowing. I am glad you as a breeder is doing the right thing and trying to figure out what happened. It just does not seem fair. 

I am sorry that such a darling little creature was taken so soon. Hopefully we will know the why soon.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I called the lab to check on how things were going with Jay's necropsy. Cause of death is already known.
Jay had sustained a small nip to the side of the head which caused an infected abscess that pushed on his brain and caused a secondary bacterial infection in his brain and spinal cord. 
Cause of death, not genetic, not contagious, but that doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh God. I'm so sorry Erin.

He was gone from this world much too soon.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Dang. I am so sorry. Not being genetic almost makes it harder (or at least that's the case with my fosters) but I know it is comforting to know the other pups won't be affected.

So sorry for your loss. Way too short a life, but what a good one it was


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh I'm so so sorry  r.i.p little one.


----------



## Fraido (Dec 27, 2014)

All because of a little nip.. aweh. It's shocking knowing that this could happen to anyone.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I've loved watching them grow. Lots of love to the remaining pups and their parents.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

wow tragic that something so seemingly insignificant would bring about death  well, god has a new angel at his side, run free, little one 

still sad, though.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

My condolences. What a tragic siuation, but it isn't that somethingcould of been prevent. Run free Jay, I hope you guys meet again. *hugs*


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

8 weeks old as of yesterday!

And Wren, now named Bess, is getting microchipped and going home today after her eye exam, big day for the little girl. 

Stacked shots, I was all alone for these so I tried my best but they aren't up to par with my usual work.

Owl 8 weeks 10lbs 11oz 
Going home next saturday in Minneapolis to be an Agility dog.

















Nyx (formerly Raven) 11lbs
Heading for home next Saturday to a Herding, and possibly Agility and Conformation home near Calgary, Alberta Canada. I will be co owning her.

















Solo (formerly Martin) 12lbs 3oz
Staying here 

















Bess (formerly Wren) 10lbs
Living only a mile away from me and I will see her often.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

They're beautiful and it sounds like you found great homes for them.

So sorry to read about Jay. What a bizarre thing to happen.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Squee!!! They are so fuzzy and cute! all beautiful, cant wait to see Solo grow.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Gorgeous litter! Good luck to all the future puppy owners. Hope so see updates and see little Solo grow up.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Lots of great things today, 

First off lets all wish Hawkeye a happy 7th birthday!

Second, all puppies and Hawk and Lark got their eye exams today and all were clear!

Third, Wren left to go to her new home today, I visited for a while. 
They have been a great couple, they live only about a mile away from me and they came out before puppies arrived and then visited another 4 times to watch them grow. I told them a few weeks ago that I felt Wren was the best match for their lifestyle and they were very happy to open their home to her. I will be seeing her grow up and she will be attending training classes with her brother(my keeper, Solo)









And lastly but not least! After applying 5 months ago I received this in the mail today! It is now Official!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

congrats Erin, you're official! So glad Wren will be close!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Lots of great things today,
> 
> First off lets all wish Hawkeye a happy 7th birthday!
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

That's awesome  congrats


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Went to visit Wren today, now named Bess. She is doing great, the new owners said she has not once in the three days she has been there had an accident in the house and whines to go outside. She also sleeps thru the night. They have been teaching her "sit" and just generally enjoying her. She will be starting puppy classes next month at the local kennel club with Solo and I.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like she will have an amazing home. They are all gorgeous! Congrats on the Kennel name!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Well 

Nyx(Raven)









and Tillie(Owl)









Went home this weekend, big plans for these girls!

Nyx's owners drove out 17 hours to pick her up and then turned around and drove 17 hours back home without a stop! That's dedication!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Well
> 
> Nyx(Raven)
> 
> ...


That's great! and I also see you have updated your siggy pic to include Solo ... now it's official! :grin:


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about Jay  Though I'm glad everyone else is well and heading home! I cannot believe how big they've already gotten!! It does not seem like that long ago that we were all anxiously awaiting Lark birthing these babes! You've done so well for them. And huge congratulations on your certificate!!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Jay. 

On the other hand... excited to hear that Raven/Nyx is going to be near Calgary!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Really sorry to hear about Jay, but very happy to hear all the other good news!!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Aww, the puppies with their families! That must make you so proud.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Such an awesome group of puppies, cant wait to see what the future holds for you, Keechak.


----------

